# Sony 350 Touch questions



## love2read

I still haven't decided about getting the Sony 350 Touch. But I was hoping someone that knows about Sony Ereaders could answer a few questions.

1. With Sony's is there a way to download samples before buying books?

2. I know that I couldn't buy BN books but I could  buy Borders Ebooks right? A lot of books in the Sony store are more expensive than other places.

3. I don't like the standard font on the device. I know that the font can be changed but am I right that you don't add the new font to the device but you have to try changing every book in Calibre and then adding the book to the Sony 350?

I did get a chance to see the pink Sony 350 and fell in love with the touch screen and the light weight of the device. But I also now have a Nook and am trying to decide if I want to sell it for the Sony. 

I love the Helvetica Font on the Nook. I also like the natural line spacing. It's easy on my eyes.  But it is heavy with a shorter battery life.


----------



## Meemo

love2read said:


> I still haven't decided about getting the Sony 350 Touch. But I was hoping someone that knows about Sony Ereaders could answer a few questions.
> 
> 1. With Sony's is there a way to download samples before buying books?
> 
> 2. I know that I couldn't buy BN books but I could buy Borders Ebooks right? A lot of books in the Sony store are more expensive than other places.
> 
> 3. I don't like the standard font on the device. I know that the font can be changed but am I right that you don't add the new font to the device but you have to try changing every book in Calibre and then adding the book to the Sony 350?
> 
> I did get a chance to see the pink Sony 350 and fell in love with the touch screen and the light weight of the device. But I also now have a Nook and am trying to decide if I want to sell it for the Sony.
> 
> I love the Helvetica Font on the Nook. I also like the natural line spacing. It's easy on my eyes. But it is heavy with a shorter battery life.


I did the opposite - had a Sony 300 and traded it in for a nook. I wanted to be able to read all my ePubs from different stores on one device. I loved my little Sony & must admit I miss being able to make lovely collections easily via their software on the computer (rather than on the device itself) and I miss the light weight and terrific lighted Sony cover I had. I do NOT miss the Sony store (no I don't think you can get samples, I just looked and the few books I checked didn't have a sample or preview option).

Yes, you can buy books from Kobo and from Borders and put on the Sony. And library books (just don't try to have a PDF library book and an ePub library book on there at the same time - doesn't work). But not B&N books. I still prefer Amazon for buying books - they have the most available and the best pricing, and the most promotional (non-public-domain) freebies. I picked up a couple of bundles from Sony, otherwise I only downloaded freebies from them. Kobo offers some good coupons by email sometimes, I used a couple of $5 coupons a while back & picked up a couple of books I'd been wanting, plus I've gotten some freebies from them as well (and Borders is "Powered by Kobo").

I don't know about changing the font, I never messed with that with my Sony.

It's a tradeoff - yes, the nook is heavier with less battery life, and I find the touch screen a little clunky and inconvenient. And it remains to be seen how their organization system will work. But I do like the bigger screen (than the Sony 300/350), the choice of fonts, and the lending feature. I haven't borrowed a book yet, but I've lent one, and remain ever hopeful that one day I'll get a chance to borrow...then again I'm borrowing enough from the libraries that it's gonna pay for itself anyway. And because I've picked up freebies from B&N as well (on my iPhone app, dating back to before the nook came out) I'm sticking with the nook. It's not perfect, but none of them are.


----------



## love2read

Thanks for answering Meemo. I am trying to get used to the Nook. I've only had it 2 days but was able to easily download a library book. I'm getting used to the swipe feature and enjoying that as well. I'm hoping the next software upgrade with speed up the page turns a bit but it isn't bad like it is.

With as much as I like the smaller size and weight of the PRS350 and the touch screen, I'm not sure it's a good trade if I'm giving up the WIFI/3G and not being able to download samples (I use this a lot) and having to change the font for every book. I really am enjoying the Helvetica Font on the Nook.

I think I'll wait another week or two and see what kind of deal come up on Black Friday. Maybe by then I'll have used the Nook enough to be more used to it.

I've been a Kindle owner for quite a while so this going to take some time.


----------



## Meemo

love2read said:


> Thanks for answering Meemo. I am trying to get used to the Nook. I've only had it 2 days but was able to easily download a library book. I'm getting used to the swipe feature and enjoying that as well. I'm hoping the next software upgrade with speed up the page turns a bit but it isn't bad like it is.
> 
> With as much as I like the smaller size and weight of the PRS350 and the touch screen, I'm not sure it's a good trade if I'm giving up the WIFI/3G and not being able to download samples (I use this a lot) and having to change the font for every book. I really am enjoying the Helvetica Font on the Nook.
> 
> I think I'll wait another week or two and see what kind of deal come up on Black Friday. Maybe by then I'll have used the Nook enough to be more used to it.
> 
> I've been a Kindle owner for quite a while so this going to take some time.


I've had a Kindle for over two years now, so I know part of my issues with the nook are because I'm so used to the Kindle. But I do think the Kindle is easier and more streamlined as far as functions go - I don't care how spiffy the nook's touchscreen looks, it isn't as functional as the Kindle's keyboard. My favorite example - turning wireless on or off (especially off, as I'm all too often happily reading along and realize I forgot to turn off the wireless). It's 3 clicks to do it on Kindle & no leaving your book, it's 5 (or more) to do it on nook. And you leave your book. Like I said on the other thread - it's a love/hate relationship. I just hope they did a good job on the organization that's coming with the update later this month.


----------



## Selcien

> 1. With Sony's is there a way to download samples before buying books?


I get my samples from Amazon. There's no DRM on them so all have you to do is convert them to ePub with Calibre and you're good to go.



> 2. I know that I couldn't buy BN books but I could buy Borders Ebooks right? A lot of books in the Sony store are more expensive than other places.


As far as I can tell the only difference between the nook and the Sony Readers is that the nook is compatible with B&N, the Sony is not.



> 3. I don't like the standard font on the device. I know that the font can be changed but am I right that you don't add the new font to the device but you have to try changing every book in Calibre and then adding the book to the Sony 350?


It's both. You have to add the fonts to the 350, and you have to change the font with Calibre, you'll also have to remove/override any existing font if it's already specified in an ebook (I haven't run into this yet and if I did I would have to use Sigil as I do not even begin to understand how you're supposed to use Calibre to do this).

As I mentioned in your other thread, jswinden put together a guide "Adding-Fonts-to-a-Sony-Reader.pdf" will only work with DRM free ebooks.) which is included as an Attached File at the end of his first post in the following thread. http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=98618 (EDIT: Needs to be mentioned. This method will only work with DRM free ebooks.)

The instructions for getting the font onto the Reader is extremely easy to follow. The instructions for Calibre can be difficult if you manage to overlook the information that helps you understand it (the first time I tried I couldn't figure it out, the second time I tried is when I noticed what I had missed the first time.)

The following is meant to go along with the guide, not to be used by itself, and is meant to help you see what you'll need from the guide.

You add the code to Calibre when you're converting the ebook. The first step is to click on "convert ebook", then you go to the "look and feel" page, and then in the box marked "Extra CSS" is where you add the code.

This is how the code I use looks.

@font-face{font-family:"Arial";font-weight:normal;font-style:normal;src:url(res:///Data/fonts/arial.ttf);}
@font-face{font-family:"Arial";font-weight:bold;font-style:normal;src:url(res:///Data/fonts/arialbd.ttf);}
@font-face{font-family:"Arial";font-weight:normal;font-style:italic;src:url(res:///Data/fonts/ariali.ttf);}
@font-face{font-family:"Arial";font-weight:bold;font-style:italic;src:url(res:///Data/fonts/arialbi.ttf);}
body{font-family:"Arial";}

The underlined parts are all you have to worry about as the rest stays the same. I don't understand the "font-family", which in my case would be Arial, but it seems that any name will do as long as the same name is used.

The other part is the font name and extension. When looking at the font folder on the Sony Reader, after you've made one, it will only show you the font name, i.e. arial, whereas on the computer it will also give you the extension. C:\Windows\Fonts\arial.tff

The difficult part is the initial setup but once done you can just copy and paste the code into the other ebooks, the exception being if you intend to use different fonts with different ebooks.


----------



## luvshihtzu

I think I read that all the newest Sonys will allow EPub AND pdf Overdrive Library eBooks on them at the same time.  On last year's Sonys, only the 900 Daily Edition would allow both Overdrive formats at the same time.  I really doubt we will ever get a firmware update for this glitch for the older models like my 505 and 600.


----------



## love2read

Thanks again everyone for all the answers. I went ahead and bought the Sony PRS350 Touch so that I could compare it at the same time as the Nook. So far my K3 is still on top but right now the Sony PRS350 is blowing the Nook out of the water. 

Thanks Selcien for your honest opinion regarding some of the frustrations regarding how sensitive the touch screen can be on the other thread. And for letting me know that samples are possible. Between both threads there is lots of good info. I need to save some of this info about the Nook and Sony to my hard drive to make it easier to find again. 

Except for one thing, I am absolutely loving the Sony PRS350 Touch. I've only had once or twice where I highlighted a word instead of turning a page. The page swipe feature is as awesome and as responsive as my iPod Touch. I am loving totally silent page turns  

The decision isn't final but looking like the Sony stays and Nook will be sold. I realize that limits me from BN books but if there is one I really want that isn't available free at other sites, I can always read it on my iPod Touch.

I'm going to copy and paste the info for the font families into Calibre and see if I can figure it out. I like Arial so that will work well. But this only works for purchased or freebies from the bookstores and not library books right?

One thing that still bothers me on the Sony is that I loose some of the formatting on library books. I have a book I added on using ADE and as long as I have the book on XS or S font sizes the book is fine, but I can't read it that small. When I change the book to Large font size I loose almost all paragraph changes. When people are talking in the book I can have one paragraph with 3 people talking and it's hard to figure out who is saying what.

Am I doing something wrong when I added the book on or is this common for ePub books? I need to check if the same thing is happening on the Nook.

This is an issue I have never noticed on any Kindle book.

I found a few freebies at the Sony store and am going to try those and see if the same thing happens with formatting.

I also realized that at least for the library book I added on the Nook and the Sony that I couldn't change the font from what was original to the library book. So if my primary use for the device is library book reading, it won't do any good to have a nice font like the Helvetica Neue on the Nook. 

Am I right in that I can't download library books into Calibre and make changes? So far I've only been able to put library books into ADE.

Also for anyone that has used a Sony Lighted cover, can the front flap be opened all the way back like I can with my Amazon or M-Edge covers?

I'm surprised at how few choices there are in covers for the Sony 350. I know it's fairly new but it is 2 months old. I've found Sony and Tuff-Luv covers. Is there a world of covers for this device that I haven't seen?


----------



## love2read

luvshihtzu said:


> I think I read that all the newest Sonys will allow EPub AND pdf Overdrive Library eBooks on them at the same time. On last year's Sonys, only the 900 Daily Edition would allow both Overdrive formats at the same time. I really doubt we will ever get a firmware update for this glitch for the older models like my 505 and 600.


I read this too but haven't tried it yet on the Sony 350. I live in an area with one of the top rates library ebook systems and there are so many ePub books available to that I won't run into this issue often. There are also a fair number PDF at the library too but I'm not really to concerned. When I get a chance, I'll try it and let you know if it work correctly now with the current ereaders.


----------



## love2read

Selcien's Quote

"As far as I can tell the only difference between the nook and the Sony Readers is that the nook is compatible with B&N, the Sony is not."

There is also a difference in the screen for both devices, at least for library books. The same library book on the Sony looks a lot better because of the Pearl -eInk screen as opposed to the Nook. But regular freebies or purchased BN books on the Nook look great with the font choices available on the Nook.

Also as Meemo said, the Nook is a love/hate relationship for me too. There are a some things that are really nice but there are some that I really don't know what to think about right now. Especially all the extra clicks and almost always needing to leave the book to do them.


----------



## Boston

I just received my 650 from a KB member and am loving it. 

I tried the Nook in the store and never considered it because the touch screen is capacitive and so small that my fingernails get in the way (always picking the wrong options - I can't use an iphone either  ).  I also think the LCD screen adds real estate without any real functional benefit over the Sony.  The Sony is so compact, I don't even realize its in my bag.  (Whereas for the Kindle, and Nook, I need to make sure my purse has a separate compartment that is long enough)


----------



## Selcien

love2read said:


> Thanks Selcien for your honest opinion regarding some of the frustrations regarding how sensitive the touch screen can be on the other thread.


Not a problem at all, and really, I think that it should be obvious that I needed to vent about the touch screen. 



love2read said:


> I've only had once or twice where I highlighted a word instead of turning a page. The page swipe feature is as awesome and as responsive as my iPod Touch. I am loving totally silent page turns


It doesn't like me, how else could I possibly manage to accidentally change the page while pulling the stylus out? And not just once either, at least five times in between today and yesterday. *pouts*

I've never tried a library ebook so I can't help any there, not directly anyway. There's a number of people on the mobileread forums that have, so they can help you out with that, and with the covers as well.

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=100



love2read said:


> I'm going to copy and paste the info for the font families into Calibre and see if I can figure it out. I like Arial so that will work well. But this only works for purchased or freebies from the bookstores and not library books right?


I've made an oops. After looking at the guide again it looks like it will only work with DRM free ebooks (all of mine are DRM free so I didn't think about whether it would work with DRM, I need to be more careful about that in the future.)

I believe that there is another way to change the fonts but I wouldn't know how, it's some kind of hack (someone on the mobile read forums could help you out with that). EDIT: It looks like that hack requires custom firmware (i.e. not made by Sony).

Really, *really* sorry about that.



love2read said:


> Selcien's Quote
> 
> "As far as I can tell the only difference between the nook and the Sony Readers is that the nook is compatible with B&N, the Sony is not."
> 
> There is also a difference in the screen for both devices, at least for library books. The same library book on the Sony looks a lot better because of the Pearl -eInk screen as opposed to the Nook. But regular freebies or purchased BN books on the Nook look great with the font choices available on the Nook.


I was only referring to the compatibility, beyond that I try to say nothing about the nook (If you don't have anything nice to say...)


----------



## mlewis78

I looked at the Sony PRS-350 today in a Sony store.  It didn't blow me away, but I do like it a lot as an option for library ebooks.  I can see that I would want to add a different font, as described in mobileread forum.  The font on it is a serif font.  I loved the page turns, either by touch or button, compared with the Nook.


----------



## love2read

My Kindle 3 is still my favorite. But the Sony 350 blew me away when I have it side by side with the Nook as far as function goes. But unless I'm wrong, I don't think you can change the font on library books on the Nook or the Sony 350. So your stuck with the Serif font no matter which device you use. I think you can change the font from books that you pick at the BN or Sony store. I haven't tried it yet though.

I still have the Nook here, I need to list it for sale. But with the Sony next to it, I don't even have the desire to use the Nook anymore.

At least for me, when I use a light touch, the page turns are very fast and work about 99% of the time on the Sony. 

I'm sure for all those that love the Nook, I'm not being fair. I'm glad there are so many that love it just I do my Kindle. But for library use, the Sony with the 5 inch screen, very light weight which makes it very portable, fast and silent page turns makes it perfect for me. I can even fit it in my coat pocket (in a sleeve for protection) and not need a larger size bag to carry things around is another plus.

I ended up getting the silver colored on instead of the bright pink. I decided there were more options for skins and covers. There aren't many current choices for matching the pink right now.

I just hope I don't need to contact Sony customer service. I haven't read too many positive reviews for that.


----------



## Meemo

love2read said:


> I ended up getting the silver colored on instead of the bright pink. I decided there were more options for skins and covers. There aren't many current choices for matching the pink right now.


I found that having the pink Sony I wasn't interested in having a skin. And I LOVED my Sony cover with the built-in light. And now it comes in pink for the 350! (It was only in black for the 300.) And assuming it works like the one for the 300 did, it does fold back.


----------



## mlewis78

You mentioned BN books on the Sony, but you can't read them on the Sony.  It doesn't matter to me, since the only books I've picked up from BN were free.

The Sony 350 is $150 until Nov. 27th, but the case is still $35 (a few dollars less on Amazon through Vanns).

I gave the Nook 6 weeks and then suddenly decided that my Cybook Opus is easier to read.  The glare from the booklight on the lower screen and on the rim of the main screen got to me.  I ruined one skin by cutting off the piece that runs across and tried to trim the lower screen edges since they were wider than the sides of the skin around the top screen.


----------



## luvshihtzu

My main dislike of the last years Sony 300 is the screen size and not reading both Overdrives pdf and ePub at the same time.  Thankfully the two I bought used this year were being given as gifts to people who wanted the smaller screen.  I think I would love this years new touch screen on the 350, but it still has that itty-bitty screen.

If I go back to a Sony from my nook, it will have to be the new 650 with the slightly larger touch screen and will be after the prices fall some more on these new models. Sure got to love that Sony pink color though. A really gorgeous color.  Looking forward to finding a Sony at the stores and trying out the touch screen.


----------



## mlewis78

I looked at the 650 at the Sony store too and like it a lot.  Seems to be just like the 350 with 6" screen.  I like the black one.


----------



## love2read

mlewis78 said:


> You mentioned BN books on the Sony, but you can't read them on the Sony. It doesn't matter to me, since the only books I've picked up from BN were free.
> 
> The Sony 350 is $150 until Nov. 27th, but the case is still $35 (a few dollars less on Amazon through Vanns).
> 
> I gave the Nook 6 weeks and then suddenly decided that my Cybook Opus is easier to read. The glare from the booklight on the lower screen and on the rim of the main screen got to me. I ruined one skin by cutting off the piece that runs across and tried to trim the lower screen edges since they were wider than the sides of the skin around the top screen.


I think I said that wrong. I meant I downloaded a library book and put the same book on both the Nook and the Sony 350. That way I could compare how the same book looked on both devices. I realize that I am limiting myself to not reading BN books but I love the touch screen with the Pearl EInk screen enough that I don't really mind.

It seems that most of the time that BN has a free book, it is also free on Amazon so I can get most of the them for my Kindle.

Sometimes I wish for the larger screen but for now I'm enjoying how light weight it is and easier it carry around.

Another small negative I have found with Sony is that it doesn't always save my font size and page orientation when I put it sleep and then wake it back up. It is very easy to switch back but that was an issue I never ran into with my kindle so it surprised me a little that the Sony doesn't always remember my preferences for reading.

I splurged and bought the pink lighted cover and the Tuff-Luv purple cover. That was part of the reason I went with the silver, so it would match any of the covers. I bought them both online and haven't received either one yet. The pink cover is coming tomorrow. I don't think the Tuff-Luv cases have started shipping yet.

I'm glad to know that cover can be folded back. The blue lighted cover I saw in the store seemed really thin but the reviews have been good. I'm looking forward to having it in case so that the screen is protected.

Also if anyone has an old book reader that they want to trade in for $75 to Sony, they will also get the sale price for the new Sony readers too. So it really reduces the cost of the New Sony reader right now.

When I saw the pink 350 in the Sony store, it was a very beautiful color but so bright and shiny in the light from the store. I was a bit concerned that lights would reflect off of the bright pink and cause a bit of a glare.

I finished my first library book and have started my second. This new book does not have the same formatting problems as the first book. So it must have been something about the book not the Sony reader.


----------



## mlewis78

Most of the freebies I have from B&N are also on my Kindle through Amazon.

Some of the library Adobe Epub books have big margins, which is particularly bad on a smaller screen (I have 5" Cybook Opus).


----------



## love2read

With the Sony 350 I can change the margins and have it fit the screen. I don't know if older Sony's did this or not. With the current library book I'm reading, I'm glad to have this feature. But every time I put it to sleep then wake it back up it sets back to the default margin. It's not a big deal to change it back, just surprising that I have to. Just one of those things that the Kindle does right.


----------



## mlewis78

That's good to know about the margins.  I am so tempted to buy one.


----------



## mlewis78

Ordered the pink 350 and cover last night through Amazon (Vann's fulfilling).


----------



## love2read

Hooray! I just got my Pink case and I just got the notice that the purple Tuff-Luv case was shipped from the UK this morning. 

I really like the pink cover so far. It looks like it's going to work great. I didn't realize the light has two brightness settings. That's going to be handy. 

If you haven't already downloaded the Sony Reader software, you will need to when you hook the 350 to your computer. I figured out how to put the library books on the device through Sony software instead of ADE. I don't know if that made a difference in the better formatting in this current library book or not.

Also it is working well for me to do as someone suggested in another thread to download library books to my hard drive and not open them in ADE or Sony until I am ready to read them. I created a folder called My library so I know how to find them easily. The timer for them doesn't start until they are opened in ADE or Sony.

When you get your reader and want to change the margins just click on the button to change font size > click Page Mode > click Margin Cut, then the text will fit the whole page better.

When do you expect arrival of your package?


----------



## mlewis78

Thanks for all the info, particularly about the margins.  The order was processed at Vann's today, but I don't think it shipped.  They are in Missoula, Montana and I'm in NYC, so I think if it comes via UPS Ground, it will take a week.  It was worth it to me to buy it there, so that there is no sales tax (free shipping).

I still have not tried holding the library book file out of ADE until I'm ready to read, but there is another title ready to download, so I will try that soon.  

I looked at the NYPL digital book website this morning.  They have some new titles, including the Ron Chernow bio of Washington.  Up until now they only had the audio book.  I got on the waiting list and am #7.  I cancelled my hold on the hardcover at the library.


----------



## love2read

Since, I think it was Meemo's posts, that we could download library books from the library to my computer and wait to add it on a device, I started downloading a few books about a week before I even received my Nook or Sony just to see if it would work for me.

The book still comes due on my account on the right date in my library account so the book isn't being held up for the next person in line. I still get the full amount of days though once I open it in ADE or Sony Reader.

If you don't know, one of the best places I've found to find free Sony, BN and Amazon books is http://www.inkmesh.com/

This site is much better than trying to find them on Sony or BN websites.

The Sony Reader site is still a bit complicated to use though. When I find a free book on Inkmesh in the Sony store and click on the link in Inkmesh, I don't see a way to sign into my Sony Reader account from that sight.

So far I've been opening my Sony Reader account on my computer screen so that I'm logged, then retyping in the name of free book I found in Inkmesh directly into my account on my computer and then can download the free book into my Sony account.

If you can find a way to log in to your Sony account directly from Inkmesh, let me know.

If you know of any other good sites to find free (current) books for the Sony or Kindle let me know.

With Thanksgiving being next week that will delay your shipping a day. Hopefully you will get it either Wednesday or Friday.

The Sony lighted cover is a little wider that I was thinking so that will make it harder to fit the 350 in my coat pocket but the cover is nice. It folds back like Meemo said. So far it doesn't go completely flat but it still works well. Meemo is also right that it has magnets on the outer opening edge so that it holds the cover closed. The quality seems much better than the impressions I had from seeing in my local Borders. The pink cover is going to look beautiful with your pink Sony. Even with the light and battery in the cover, it is still light weight since the light only needs one AAA battery.

I wish I could add you to my local library account. We have over 8,000 ePub books and over 12,000 Adobe PDF's. It's a really nice library system to be hooked into.

My 19 year old son saw my new Sony and asked about it or a Kindle for Christmas or his birthday in January. I think I'll keep watch on Black Friday or Cyber Monday and see if I can find a good deal.


----------



## Meemo

Yeah, the Sony bookstore is one of the downsides of the Sony.  But honestly, I've rarely seen a book free there that wasn't also free for Kindle.  Sony does do bundles well, though - the two I bought both downloaded as separate books, rather than one big file with 3 or more books in it.  And with so many library books to choose from you probably don't need to mess with the Sony store too often!  I just looked through my wish list at FLP (after adding an entire series I just noticed is available) - it's horrifying and exciting all at the same time.  I need to find the Fountain of Youth (it's supposed to be here in Florida somewhere...) so I can live long enough to read all these books I'm hoarding on my Kindle and library wishing on the nook.  

If you're on Facebook, you can friend/like Inkmesh and get updates on the free books.  

Glad you're liking the lighted cover - the plain Sony cover is really nice and slim, but I found I usually kept it in the lighted cover because it was just so convenient to have the light handy all the time.


----------



## mlewis78

Just received my new pink Sony PRS-350.  I didn't even know it shipped until I called Vann's this afternoon.  UPS left the package with the super.  Vann's told me that they have a shipping facility in Kentucky, so it arrived much sooner than I'd expected.  (Vann's is in Montana.)

It's charging now.


----------



## love2read

I'm sure you're going to love it as much as I love mine. I've been carrying it everywhere  Did you get the cover with it? I am really loving that as well. I wish I hadn't ordered the Tuff Luv one now. It still isn't here yet but I'm very happy with the pink lighted Sony cover.

Do you have a library book waiting to go on it?


----------



## mlewis78

I have the two-tone pink Sony cover that doesn't have a light.  I do have 2 library books to go onto it as soon as it's charged.  I notice that my USB wall charger doesn't work with the Sony but I don't know why.  I use it to charge my Nook (since I dropped the little AC plug into a cup of tea).  I've plugged the Sony to my computer to charge it.


----------



## mlewis78

I finished the DTB library book last night and then read a lot on my new Sony PRS-350.  I like it a lot.  I did find after a while that when I grab the right side of the pink frame that a page turns.  It looks like more than one is turning, but when I go back it's usually one page.  Also discovered that sometimes when I swipe to turn the page it highlights a word and brings up the definition instead of turning the page, but most of the time it works very well.  Page turns are much better for me on this than the swipe on the Nook, although sometimes I need to swipe twice (same with Nook).

Selcien, I think the word highlight and definition instead of page turn is what you mentioned on another thread, correct?

I would like to be able to read in a sans serif font, but most of my reading on the Sony will e library books.  I did copy some non-DRM books into it that I had in ADE -- some were freebies from Smashwords and some came with my Cybook Opus.

I still don't understand all the steps to adding a different font to an epub file, and I'm not sure if I will ever use that, so it may be a waste of time for me to copy fonts from my computer (C:/Windows/Fonts) to the Sony root drive.

Would someone tell me if the only way to use other fonts (in a non-DRM book) is to modify the Epub file as noted in the instructions in Mobileread?  I saved the instructions to a PDF file in my hard drive.  It says it works with the older generation of Sony readers (300, 600, 900).  Had anyone here used them on their PRS-350?


----------



## love2read

I haven't done anything more with trying to change the font. I am interest to answers to your post about it though. 

I'm glad you are enjoying your new Sony 350. I am really enjoying it too. I still have the best swipes when I try to swipe in a blank space or when I go from right to left in a slight uphill direction. I have been swiping near the lower corner by the battery icon and swiping toward the upper left corner. So far it's working about 99% of the time.

Mlewis78 where are your favorite places to find books for the Sony (not including the library)?


----------



## mlewis78

I haven't shopped yet for epub books for the Sony, and I do expect that most purchases will be for my kindle, but I did some research last January when I bought my Cybook Opus.

Mobileread Forums has book files formatted by members that I use a lot for mobi for my kindle. I think they have an epub section as well. I added Mark Twain's Life On the Mississippi to my Sony through their link to the feedbooks site. I am adding freebies that I also have on kindle, in case I want to start reading something while I'm out with the Sony. I think that most of what I put on the Sony (besides library books) will be public domain books from feedbooks and manybooks and then from sources listed in InkMesh.

I've set up the Sony software but haven't used it yet. So far I've added to my Sony from ADE.

I bought my Cybook Opus from *Books-On-Board* but have yet to purchase books from them, as they are considerably more expensive than Amazon. I have some free books from Borders. I look at Kobo now and then.

I get email messages from http://www.free-ebooks.net/. I do not have the premium membership with them, but I have picked up a few PDF books and converted for kindle.

*University of Chicago Press* usually has one free ebook a month. I'm on their email list. Haven't read any of them yet.


----------



## mlewis78

I love getting rid of the blank borders with the margins cut feature.  Thanks for telling me about that.  That is the biggest plus for me with the Sony over my Cybook Opus.  That one also has a 5" screen, and the big margins that appear in some books limit the amount of text on the screen.


----------



## corkyb

mlewis78 said:


> I love getting rid of the blank borders with the margins cut feature. Thanks for telling me about that. That is the biggest plus for me with the Sony over my Cybook Opus. That one also has a 5" screen, and the big margins that appear in some books limit the amount of text on the screen.


Wow, Marty, you have a lot of e-readers, don't you?


----------



## mlewis78

corkyb said:


> Wow, Marty, you have a lot of e-readers, don't you?


Yes, it's one of my obsessions, and I haven't told my real-life friends about the Nook or Sony. I still may sell the Nook one day, but I just ordered another skin for it (ruined the last one by trimming it). I have the 1.5 software update on it since last night.

I know that I will keep the Sony and it would be hard to part with my cute Cybook. No one on KBoards seems the least bit interested in Cybook. I love the sans serif bold font on Cybook.


----------



## Selcien

mlewis78 said:


> Selcien, I think the word highlight and definition instead of page turn is what you mentioned on another thread, correct?


I don't quite remember what I said in which thread, I have vented a bit about both, but it was mostly about the highlight and word lookup. However, in retrospect, meaning after having spent a decent amount of time using the nook color, I have come to appreciate being able to use a stylus with the Sony, and find myself wishing that I had one for the nook color (I'm posting this from my nook color and getting the cursor exactly where you want it to fix something can be a pain, albeit it certainly beats not having a cursor at all, which is how it was when I tried posting here last night.)



mlewis78 said:


> I still don't understand all the steps to adding a different font to an epub file, and I'm not sure if I will ever use that, so it may be a waste of time for me to copy fonts from my computer (C:/Windows/Fonts) to the Sony root drive.
> 
> Would someone tell me if the only way to use other fonts (in a non-DRM book) is to modify the Epub file as noted in the instructions in Mobileread? I saved the instructions to a PDF file in my hard drive. It says it works with the older generation of Sony readers (300, 600, 900). Had anyone here used them on their PRS-350?


The guide I used had instructions for the older Readers, not the new ones, it's just that the information was put together in an attempt to make it easier to understand.

As far as I know there is no other way to get the fonts you want without adding them to your Reader and then adding the code in Calibre or with an editor like Sigil (I still haven't figured out how to remove the font once it's been embedded.)


----------



## mlewis78

Yours is the first post I've read on KB about having received your Nook Color.  So I just found your post on the Nook backlit for "easier reading" thread.

I just realized that the Sony pink cover with light is only a few dollars more than the one I bought (through Vann's via Amazon).  I already have four book lights, so I didn't really need it.  It looks the same except for having the light attachment on the inside and maybe the one with the light is wider (judging from the photo).  The specs don't tell us what the cover is made of, but it's not leather.  I like it and it folds back nicely, but if Oberon or M-Edge ever make one for the 350, I'd consider buying one (although not an M-Edge synthetic leather one).

Still reading a lot on my Sony 350 and had it with me on the train to Asbury Park and back to NYC today.  I have two library books on it that I'm reading now.


----------



## Selcien

mlewis78 said:


> Yours is the first post I've read on KB about having received your Nook Color. So I just found your post on the Nook backlit for "easier reading" thread.


I hope that you don't mind if I respond to what you originally had.

I personally do not like writing reviews for anything, much prefer to stick with writing my impressions of something instead (maybe it's a matter of semantics but the thought of trying to write a review makes me want to run away).

It's rather off topic in this particular thread but if there's something in particular you wanted to know about the nook color I'd do my best to answer any questions you might have.


----------



## mlewis78

I don't write reviews for my ereaders either (or for books, for that matter).


----------



## love2read

mlewis78 said:


> Still reading a lot on my Sony 350 and had it with me on the train to Asbury Park and back to NYC today. I have two library books on it that I'm reading now.


How are you liking your new Sony 350 so far? I'm still really liking mine. I bought the pink lighted cover even though I have 2 good book lights. I just like having the light tucked in out of the way next to my reader. I also like that it only uses 1 AAA battery so it doesn't add much weight.


----------



## mlewis78

Thanks for asking.  I still like it a lot.  Wish I could keep from inadvertently opening other books -- it pushes my current book back in the pile.  Guess I'm touching the screen without realizing it before I select my book.


----------



## Selcien

love2read said:


> How are you liking your new Sony 350 so far?


I hope that you don't mind me answering this.

I'm done with my 350 'cause after comparing it side by side with my nook color I find that I cannot make myself go back to it (I've tested the nook color in direct sunlight, it required max brightness but it was quite easy for me to read on it.)

The 350 is currently going to my mom ("currently" because I don't know if it will work out better for her than the DX did even with it having a better screen) and the DX will be going out to my sister. So that just leaves me with figuring out what to do with the 600 (I hate the idea of selling something that I feel is a worthless piece of rubbish.)


----------



## Selcien

mlewis78 said:


> Wish I could keep from inadvertently opening other books -- it pushes my current book back in the pile. Guess I'm touching the screen without realizing it before I select my book.


I'm having similar issues with the nook color, albeit it's mostly with the quick menus popping up accidentally, so I'm thinking that it's just a matter of getting accustomed to how sensitive the screens are, I hope.


----------



## mlewis78

I think that this comes with the territory on touch screens.  While there are some nice things about a touch screen, I much prefer my K3 w/ touch screen to any of these other readers (and have my epub readers for the library books).


----------



## Selcien

mlewis78 said:


> I think that this comes with the territory on touch screens. While there are some nice things about a touch screen, I much prefer my K3 w/ touch screen to any of these other readers (and have my epub readers for the library books).


I take it that the "w/" was meant to mean "without".

I'm the exact opposite. I did a search on the DX to make sure that everything indexed properly, and it felt like I was attempting to use an alien piece of tech. Whatever flaws touchscreens might have using the DX keyboard again makes me truly appreciate them.


----------



## mlewis78

Yes, I meant to write w/o.


----------



## love2read

I went and tried a Nook Color yesterday at my local BN. It seemed really nice but not a lot different from my ITouch so I don't know that the NC would be worth it to me. I guess it would be nice to read on one first though. Let us know if you get eye strain from using the NC for long reading times.

I'm also really liking the light weight of the Sony 350 so I'm not sure if I'm ready for the heaviness of the NC. I was impressed with how fast it was and how easy page turns were though.


----------



## mlewis78

The white Nook is heavy enough!!


----------



## love2read

Yes, and the Nook Color is even heavier. It was nice to try it in the store though. I'm going to wait for the next 6 months or so and see what comes out as far as competition. I would love to see the iPad come down in price. Now that there is the app for reading library books there is some appeal there for  me.


----------



## Selcien

love2read said:


> Let us know if you get eye strain from using the NC for long reading times.


Considering the way that some people might define "long reading times" I doubt that I'll ever read enough in one sitting to be able to give an accurate impression.

I've been using the web browser a great deal though, okay, way too much, and I've noticed that there is a bit of a difference between using the browser and reading eBooks on it. I get no noticeable eye strain from the web browser whereas there's a slight bit of eyestrain with the eBooks, just enough to notice if you're looking for it, whether it's cumulative I cannot say.

I've also been getting slight headaches (plural because of multiple days not because of multiple headaches in a day) but they go away/diminish very easily (not usually the case), but I don't know how much of it is from the nook color, from how ridiculously late I've been staying up to since I don't want to stop using it (which also means not getting enough sleep, at least two nights of around three hours, if not less), and how much is from jumping to the computer when I'm charging the nook color (I cannot use the browser when it's charging as the touch screen is all kinds of erratic until it's unplugged). The one thing that I'm clear on is that my computer monitor does cause more eyestrain than the nook color does.

My normal (i.e. work week) usage will probably be along the lines of what the device is intended for (some reading, some surfing, maybe some other stuff), reading on it for hours and hours... probably not a good idea, assuming that you can resist the distractions enough to read that much on it.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

I ordered the Sony 350 on Thanksgiving day. I am SO EXCITED. I understand that the Sony won't read Barnes & Noble books and I know that I can read library books on my iPad and iPod touch, but still I want the Sony 350. Keep telling me how much all of you love your *please*.  ( I have a US Kindle 2 that I really love too, but really want the Sony w/touchscreen.)

Selcien,
I'm sorry that you did not like your 350. It's good to hear how much you are enjoying your Nook Color though.


----------



## Selcien

gadgetgirl003 said:


> Selcien,
> I'm sorry that you did not like your 350. It's good to hear how much you are enjoying your Nook Color though.


I wouldn't say that I didn't like it, rather, the nook color has made me realize just how ill suited eInk is to what my needs are, I just didn't know what my needs were until I got my hands on a nook color. As far as eInk eReaders go and if there were no DRM complications, the 350 would be what I'd recommend 'cause in my opinion it's the best eInk eReader there is.

My only concern with the 350 is finding a lighting solution that will increase the odds of it working out better for my mom than the DX did. If she likes it and can read on it without her eyes burning then I will be happy.

*************

I ended up staying up to six a.m. using the nook color (mostly for magazines, was so happy with the issue of National Geographic that I'll be keeping the eSubscription), roughly five hours of sleep, started using it again right away, and no sign of a headache yet.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

Selcien said:


> I wouldn't say that I didn't like it, rather, the nook color has made me realize just how ill suited eInk is to what my needs are, I just didn't know what my needs were until I got my hands on a nook color. As far as eInk eReaders go and if there were no DRM complications, the 350 would be what I'd recommend 'cause in my opinion it's the best eInk eReader there is.
> 
> My only concern with the 350 is finding a lighting solution that will increase the odds of it working out better for my mom than the DX did. If she likes it and can read on it without her eyes burning then I will be happy.
> 
> *************
> 
> I ended up staying up to six a.m. using the nook color (mostly for magazines, was so happy with the issue of National Geographic that I'll be keeping the eSubscription), roughly five hours of sleep, started using it again right away, and no sign of a headache yet.


Well that is good to hear.I am happy to hear that as e-ink readers go and after your having had several, that you consider the Sony 350 to be a very good reader. I am really looking forward to its delivery and my being able to use it. 
Hopefully your mother will like how small and light the Sony 350 is compared to the DX. I would think that it is more difficult to find a booklight that covers the entire DX screen as opposed to the small Sony 350 screen. Perhaps try the sony cover that comes with a light attached to it.


----------



## Selcien

gadgetgirl003 said:


> Well that is good to hear.I am happy to hear that as e-ink readers go and after your having had several, that you consider the Sony 350 to be a very good reader. I am really looking forward to its delivery and my being able to use it.
> Hopefully your mother will like how small and light the Sony 350 is compared to the DX. I would think that it is more difficult to find a booklight that covers the entire DX screen as opposed to the small Sony 350 screen. Perhaps try the sony cover that comes with a light attached to it.


Actually, after thinking about it today I realized that I was only giving it to her because it was convenient. I decided to not be so lazy.

The K3 would suit my mom *much* better than the Sony would as it has TTS *and* it's compatible with audible (if I get the bonus for not missing any days I'll be getting the 24 credits at once membership for her). So she'll get a smaller lighter Reader, the Pearl screen, and all reading options will be covered. Seems like a perfect fit. I ordered the wifi version today, should have it by Wednesday.

I also got a $35 directional floor lamp and some CFL bulbs, she will definitely not be needing a booklight. 

As for the 350, it will be going to my sister instead of the DX as I think it's library access will prove to be more useful for her than access to Amazon (she may not always have money to buy books...), and I think that she will really appreciate how small it is.

I hope that you don't have to wait long for your 350, waiting sucks...


----------



## gadgetgirl003

Selcien said:


> Actually, after thinking about it today I realized that I was only giving it to her because it was convenient. I decided to not be so lazy.
> 
> The K3 would suit my mom *much* better than the Sony would as it has TTS *and* it's compatible with audible (if I get the bonus for not missing any days I'll be getting the 24 credits at once membership for her). So she'll get a smaller lighter Reader, the Pearl screen, and all reading options will be covered. Seems like a perfect fit. I ordered the wifi version today, should have it by Wednesday.
> 
> I also got a $35 directional floor lamp and some CFL bulbs, she will definitely not be needing a booklight.
> In retrospect, I just wshould have
> As for the 350, it will be going to my sister instead of the DX as I think it's library access will prove to be more useful for her than access to Amazon (she may not always have money to buy books...), and I think that she will really appreciate how small it is.
> 
> I hope that you don't have to wait long for your 350, waiting sucks...


The K3 sounds like a great choice for your mom. 
Regarding my waiting, my reader shipped via UPS on Friday, but UPS still just shows it as "billing information received." I HATE WAITING! I should have just bought it from a brick and mortar store instead of buying it online, but I didn't want to get into the Black Friday crowds and also I didn't want to pay sales tax. I know that it will be here soon...It just feels like forever right now. LOL


----------



## mlewis78

I bought mine at Vann's and didn't get a delivery confirmation.  I called their customer service and found out it was delivered that day (super signed for it).  They told me that there was a problem with emails from their new distribution center in Kentucky.  I'm really glad that I bought it then, since the price is back up now.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

mlewis78 said:


> I bought mine at Vann's and didn't get a delivery confirmation. I called their customer service and found out it was delivered that day (super signed for it). They told me that there was a problem with emails from their new distribution center in Kentucky. I'm really glad that I bought it then, since the price is back up now.


I'm glad that I went on and bought mine too. Several people on Mobileread forums were waiting until today to order their Sony reader in the hopes that the price would come down even more for "Cyber Monday." I feel bad for them, but Sony was pretty clear about the fact that the reduced prices were only good through the 27th. How long did it take for your reader to be delivered? If mine is coming from Kentucky as yours did, then I would not expect it to take many days to get here. I guess I just really need to keep an eye out for it.


----------



## mlewis78

I ordered mine on a Thursday night and think I got it on Tuesday.  I know that the order was processed the next day, but I'm not sure whether it shipped on Friday.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

I finally got information about shipping for my Sony 350 this morning. Although Friday I received shipping notices from both Amazon and Vanns, apparently Vanns didn't actually get around to shipping my Sony until 1:00AM this morning.  It is being shipped out of MT so it is not expected to be delivered until Dec 6. I'm disappointed, but at least now I know when I can expect it.


----------



## Selcien

gadgetgirl003 said:


> I finally got information about shipping for my Sony 350 this morning. Although Friday I received shipping notices from both Amazon and Vanns, apparently Vanns didn't actually get around to shipping my Sony until 1:00AM this morning.  It is being shipped out of MT so it is not expected to be delivered until Dec 6. I'm disappointed, but at least now I know when I can expect it.


I can definitely sympathize with you 'cause the expected delivery date for my nook color was the 29th, yesterday, which means I had expected it to arrive right after going back to work from a four day weekend, that would have sucked. It arrived on the 24th instead and it was free shipping, not something that I had paid an excessive mount of money to get quickly.

Not saying that will happen here but the delivery date you got seems rather late. I wouldn't go expecting it early, just in case, but I wouldn't be surprised if it manages to make it to you on Friday.


----------



## mlewis78

I'm not sure of where gadgetgirl lives, but the reason it's taking so long is that it's UPS Ground from Montana.  It will be well worth the wait once you get it.  For me it was worth it to get it from Vanns and not have to pay sales tax.  I could have just bought it in a store here otherwise.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

Selcien,
This evening my Sony was still in Montana according to UPS tracking. It had traveled from Helena to Billings and then sat in Billings until about 5:00. At the rate it is moving I really don't expect it until Monday. If I enjoy it half as much as you enjoy your Nook Color then it will have been worth the wait. 
Marty,
I'm in Georgia so yes, my Sony has to travel all the way across the country. Right now it seems like a very long wait, but I know a month from now I will have all but forgotten the wait. Tell me more about how much you love yours. I love hearing about other people enjoying theirs because it just gets me that much more excited and happy with my purchase.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

Amazon showed the estimated date of delivery for my Sony reader as being from Dec 1- Dec 6. UPS still shows my reader as being in Montana. I don't think I'll be ordering from Vanns again in the future. Apparently Montana is a difficult state for packages to get out of. Sigh.


----------



## love2read

Gadgetgirl I'm so excited for you! This wait must be very hard. I was so hoping that somehow it would move through UPS faster and get to you by this weekend. But you're right, after you get it the wait will have been worth it.

I'm still loving mine. I feel like I'm neglecting my Kindle though. I can carry it in my winter coat pocket and that has been really nice. 

I'm still really loving the pink, lighted cover as well. I ordered the Tuff Luv one as well but still haven't received it.

I currently have both a PDF and EPub library book on it and all the bugs from that have been worked out from issues talked about with older models. I can easily transfer back and forth between books without an issue.

It's definitely time to sell the Nook. It was only used to add a few books to see if I liked it. I never even read all the way through one book on it. Although it is a nice device, I prefer the Sony for my library books.

I did check out the new Nook Color twice and it is really nice. At this point I think I'm going to wait and see what comes out in competition to the IPad and Nook Color.


----------



## love2read

gadgetgirl003 said:


> Amazon showed the estimated date of delivery for my Sony reader as being from Dec 1- Dec 6. UPS still shows my reader as being in Montana. I don't think I'll be ordering from Vanns again in the future. Apparently Montana is a difficult state for packages to get out of. Sigh.


Do you think the fault is Vann's or UPS? It seems like UPS is really slow in this case. Unfortunately you also ordered on the was is likely the busiest weekend of the year. But is very much worth the wait. Have you already checked out a few library books? You can get them now, save them on your hard drive but wait to open it when your Sony gets to you. Just don't open the file yet.

If you haven't installed Sony software onto your computer, you can do that to so that your registered and ready to go.

Congratulations again on your new purchase


----------



## gadgetgirl003

love2read said:


> Do you think the fault is Vann's or UPS? It seems like UPS is really slow in this case. Unfortunately you also ordered on the was is likely the busiest weekend of the year. But is very much worth the wait. Have you already checked out a few library books? You can get them now, save them on your hard drive but wait to open it when your Sony gets to you. Just don't open the file yet.
> 
> If you haven't installed Sony software onto your computer, you can do that to so that your registered and ready to go.
> 
> Congratulations again on your new purchase


I think that originally Vanns input in their system that they were shipping my reader on Friday but didn't actually get around to doing it until Monday afternoon since ups shows receiving it at 10:30pM Monday night. Now UPS has it but since it isn't priority shipping I think it keeps getting bumped from the plane or truck to make room for other packages. I don't have to have instant gratification, but with the delays that keep happening with my package and with the added fact that neither Vanns nor Sony still shows what I ordered as being in stock, I worry that something will be wrong with my reader (It will get dropped or the package crushed in transit) and I will have a hard time getting it resolved. I know that it sounds like I am just creating things to worry about in my head, but that is my personality when things don't go as originally planned(Personality flaw I guess. haha)
I sent for a Philadelphia library card almost three weeks ago but have not yet received it. My county library does not participate in the Overdrive system for e-books, only audiobooks. I have some Sony books that I have bought from the Sony store when they were free over the past 18 months in preparation of one day owning a Sony reader. I've also got books from Borders and Kobo. Those work on the Sony readers right?
I'm happy to hear that you are enjoying your Sony reader so much. It's good to hear that it handles pdfs well. My Kindle 2 does not handle them very well so I just always send them to be converted, but of course with library books I would need to be able to read the pdf on my reader without converting it so I am happy to hear that it works well.
When do you think you'll get your Tuff Luv cover? Are you getting anxious to get it? I'll be interested to hear which cover you prefer. Keep me posted.


----------



## mlewis78

gadgetgirl003 said:


> Amazon showed the estimated date of delivery for my Sony reader as being from Dec 1- Dec 6. UPS still shows my reader as being in Montana. I don't think I'll be ordering from Vanns again in the future. Apparently Montana is a difficult state for packages to get out of. Sigh.


Mine shipped from Kentucky. I think that UPS just hasn't update the status in the tracking for you.


----------



## mlewis78

You read PDFs on your Sony 350?  I don't borrow PDF books, because all of my readers (including the DX) are too small for satisfactory PDF reading.


----------



## Meemo

mlewis78 said:


> You read PDFs on your Sony 350? I don't borrow PDF books, because all of my readers (including the DX) are too small for satisfactory PDF reading.


I think the Overdrive PDFs are different from some of the others. I have one PDF that came from a publisher, I've never been able to get it readable on the Kindle, Sony or nook, either as a PDF or a conversion. (Looks great on the iPad, though...)
But I've gotten a couple of Overdrive PDFs, and although sometimes I don't get a full page of text, so there are more page turns, they're totally readable.


----------



## love2read

I sounds like both Vann's and UPS dropped the ball on this order. I was very impatient and drove about 100 miles to the nearest Sony Style Store to buy mine. I was all set, sure I was going to buy the pink one and couldn't find it anywhere close by.

I had it all planned out. I was going to trade in my K1 and get the $75 certificate toward a Sony but by the time I got there I just couldn't give them my K1. Silly at it sounds the sales people didn't even know what I was talking about regarding the trade in. They called over the manager and asked her about it. She had heard about the trade but wasn't sure how it worked. I just couldn't leave my K1 when I saw how they had no regard for it all. Really didn't want to be bothered.

Then I decided at the last minute to get the silver so that I could put it with any color cover and skin currently available.

By the time I was driving home I was wondered why I wasted so many hours and gas money to buy something I could have driven about 10 miles to get. But I also knew that if I could drive to get it that I would have been too impatient to wait for shipping. I ended up very glad I got the same day.

So now I have a K1 and a Nook Classic that I need to decide what to do with.

Yes I have put Borders, Kobo, Christianbooks.com and other DRM free PDF books on it that I converted in Calibre.

I don't know how the Sony 350 handles regular PDF documents, I just know that it handles library PDF books well.

This is the Tuff Luv case I ordered:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00494D6EA/ref=ox_ya_os_product#productPromotions

I was really excited to get it until I got the lighted cover. Now I know that I would have been just as happy to have only the pink lighted cover, that's how much I love it.

I just noticed that it is $12.00 cheaper today than when I ordered it. It has an estimated delivery date of Nov 30 to Dec 8. I did get a shipping notice before Thanksgiving but the package is coming from the UK. I have not idea how long it will really take to get here.

I am enjoying how easy it is get books onto the Sony 350. I've been trying to figure out if formatting is better if I add library books onto the device from ADE or Sony Reader. So far it doesn't seem to make much difference.

I wish I could add a few people onto my library card so that others on Kindleboards could enjoy my local library for downloading library books. I love having so many local choices.


----------



## love2read

mlewis78 said:


> You read PDFs on your Sony 350? I don't borrow PDF books, because all of my readers (including the DX) are too small for satisfactory PDF reading.


Yes, I borrow both types of books at the same time. So far it seems that both ePub and PDF library books have the same few flaws. But all very easy to navigate and very readable. I'm not complaining at all. It has just been interesting I've never noticed these issues with the Kindle. If I had to choose one ereader it would still be the K3 but the Sony is really excellent as well. My Sony and local libraries have already saved me from buying about 5 or 6 books.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

Loves2read,
It sounds like you have a really great attitude about things in general. I bet you are a pleasure to be around.  
It looks like both of the cases that you chose are very nice. I can't wait to see which is your favorite. I'm sure that even though you really like the lighted cover that you will be happy to get the TuuffLuv cover too.    
My reader is in Nebraska now. WOOHOO Finally made it out of Montana. It's not quite, but ALMOST halfway here. 
MLewis,
Was the Kindle3 your first Kindle? It looks really nice and I toyed with buying it rather than the Sony, but I have been wanting one of the Sonys with touchscreen for quite a while now(I thought seriously about getting Sony 600 months ago) and I can rationalize that I need the Sony 350 for library books so it will pay for itself in no time right? Right?


----------



## mlewis78

My first Kindle was the K1.  I gave it to a friend after I bought a refurbished K2 a year ago in October.  I also have the original DX.  Now I have the K3 and that DX.

I hope that you will love your new Sony. Only a few more days at most.  I have two library books on mine right now and another one waiting in a folder (before I add it to the Adobe Digital Editions).  Had it with me at temp work the last two nights.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

mlewis78 said:


> My first Kindle was the K1. I gave it to a friend after I bought a refurbished K2 a year ago in October. I also have the original DX. Now I have the K3 and that DX.
> 
> I hope that you will love your new Sony. Only a few more days at most. I have two library books on mine right now and another one waiting in a folder (before I add it to the Adobe Digital Editions). Had it with me at temp work the last two nights.


I hope I like it too. I love hearing about how all of you love yours. DO you like the K3 very mch better than the K2? My Kindle is a US kindle. I bought a new Cole Haan cover in August to discourage myself from buying the K3. I think I would really like the K3, but really just couldn't justify buying it quite yet with my K2 still working so well. I know I really shouldn't have bought the Sony either, BUT... 
What kind of temp job do you have?


----------



## Meemo

love2read said:


> I am enjoying how easy it is get books onto the Sony 350. I've been trying to figure out if formatting is better if I add library books onto the device from ADE or Sony Reader. So far it doesn't seem to make much difference.
> 
> I wish I could add a few people onto my library card so that others on Kindleboards could enjoy my local library for downloading library books. I love having so many local choices.


I'm so glad you like your Sony lighted cover, I loved mine too, and the little clip system the Sony uses (I assume the new models are the same as last year's). I had a plain white Sony cover too, which I thought I'd mostly use, but most of the time I just used the lighted cover, it wasn't that much bigger than the plain one.
And I do love library access - there are several series that I get complete through the 3 libraries I can access. Sooo nice.
I much prefer my K2 as a device, but putting library books on the nook gives it mega-points. (And to think when I bought it I didn't know I could access any libraries!)


----------



## mlewis78

gadgetgirl003 said:


> What kind of temp job do you have?


While I'm looking for a permanent job, I'm working temp at law firms in word processing/secretarial. The past two nights I was at Shearman & Sterling for their night services. I worked on documents. I was laid off from permanent job at Weil Gotshal in 2009 (worked nights). The temp work is not full time, unfortunately.


----------



## mlewis78

I just noticed something that is an advantage to using the small Sony over the Nook. I have the same library book on my Nook and Sony. Even though the Sony has a 5" screen, for this book I'm seeing more text on the Sony screen because of the *cut margins * feature. My Nook shows very big margins, particularly when I increase the text size.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

mlewis78 said:


> I just noticed something that is an advantage to using the small Sony over the Nook. I have the same library book on my Nook and Sony. Even though the Sony has a 5" screen, for this book I'm seeing more text on the Sony screen because of the *cut margins * feature. My Nook shows very big margins, particularly when I increase the text size.


That's good to hear that comparison. I thought that sounded like a good feature of the Sony. I also thought I would prefer the Sony since it has the Pearl screen and I don't know when a Nook with the Pearl screen will be released. Also, do you ever change the contrast with your Sony? That looks like it would come in handy with some files especially pdfs. Have you used the two column reading any? It seems like someone on Mobileread was talking about how it makes it easier to read pdfs that are in two columns. I don't know how often I would have a pdf with two columns that I wanted to read on it, but it still sounded like a good feature.


----------



## mlewis78

Haven't tried changing the brightness, and I haven't used 2-column feature yet.  So far, I've only read books.  I should put a PDF file on there to see if it's better than my experience with PDFs on my other readers.


----------



## Selcien

Well, it looks like I have been proven wrong. I had really been hoping that it would make it in today. *sigh*



gadgetgirl003 said:


> The K3 sounds like a great choice for your mom.


She loves it and the amount she has read on it since it arrived Wednesday is shocking. To put it into perspective, I bought her Debbie Macomber's Cedar Cove series in April. It has six books in the collection, she was in chapter three of book three when the K3 arrived, she finished that book today. Best of all it doesn't cause her eyes to burn like they did with the DX (albeit I suspect that part of the problem was poor lighting), she has mentioned that her eyes get a bit blurry but I'm sure that comes from losing track of how long she has been reading.

It's very promising.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

Selcien,
I'm glad to hear that your mom is enjoying her Kindle 3 so much. It sounds like you found the right fit for her. Hooray 
My Sony 350 is FINALLY out for delivery. HOORAY


----------



## mlewis78

gadgetgirl003 said:


> Selcien,
> I'm glad to hear that your mom is enjoying her Kindle 3 so much. It sounds like you found the right fit for her. Hooray
> My Sony 350 is FINALLY out for delivery. HOORAY


Great!!


----------



## gadgetgirl003

UPS just delivered my Sony 350. It is in its case and charging. I haven't gotten to play with it yet. I'm going to let it charge for 3 hours per the instructions and then LET THE FUN BEGIN. 
My first impressions are Oh my goodness! This thing is SO CUTE. I'll come back and post about my impressions on it after having used it. Right now I am thrilled. I am curious what things I will discover that I like better on my Sony 350 than my Kindle 2 and what things I miss on my Sony350 that are on my Kindle 2. I expect to love each of them and not want to part with either one since  I am a gadget hoarder anyway.


----------



## mlewis78

I'm glad that you like it so far.  I still love mine, but I love my K3 more.  Need the Sony for the library books.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

mlewis78 said:


> I'm glad that you like it so far. I still love mine, but I love my K3 more. Need the Sony for the library books.


I'm sure I would love having a K3 but couldn't justify getting it when my K2 is in perfect working order so I just bought a new case for the K2 which makes me feel even more like I can't break down and buy a K3 right now. I think I'll really enjoy being able to read library books on the Sony 350 and I really like just how small it is. I don't think I'll even notice that I have it with me in my purse. While I sometimes carry my K2 with me and don't notice its being an extreme space taker, many times I opt for just using the Kindle app on my phone rather than packing the Kindle into my purse. The Sony 350 reminds me more of the way I feel about my iPod touch. It takes up so little room, I really have no reason not to carry it along. I guess I'll just have to wait and see how I feel about it after a few weeks.


----------



## hannahi

How is the glare on the newest Sony touchscreen models? I haven't found one to try in person yet.  I can't stand glare on e-ink screens--for some reason it doesn't bother me when I read on my ipod touch where I have a regular shiny screen protector though. I bought the PRS-300 a couple of weeks ago specifically to read library books and epubs from other stores.(I got the Eat Pray Love edition and the cover is so cute!) I'm used to the Pearl display on my K3, and while reading on the Sony doesn't cause eyestrain, it's so much more pleasant to read on the K3. I'm just concerned about the glare.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

hannahi said:


> How is the glare on the newest Sony touchscreen models? I haven't found one to try in person yet. I can't stand glare on e-ink screens--for some reason it doesn't bother me when I read on my ipod touch where I have a regular shiny screen protector though. I bought the PRS-300 a couple of weeks ago specifically to read library books and epubs from other stores.(I got the Eat Pray Love edition and the cover is so cute!) I'm used to the Pearl display on my K3, and while reading on the Sony doesn't cause eyestrain, it's so much more pleasant to read on the K3. I'm just concerned about the glare.


There is NO GLARE whatsoever. It is fantastic.


----------



## hannahi

> There is NO GLARE whatsoever. It is fantastic.


And thus begins the process of talking myself into upgrading


----------



## mlewis78

K3 and newer Sony readers both have pearl screen.  I don't see glare, but I do prefer the display on my K3 because of the font options.  I like a sans-serif font.  But I still read library books on my Sony-PRS-350 and prefer it to my Nook.


----------



## nomesque

hannahi said:


> How is the glare on the newest Sony touchscreen models? I haven't found one to try in person yet. I can't stand glare on e-ink screens--for some reason it doesn't bother me when I read on my ipod touch where I have a regular shiny screen protector though. I bought the PRS-300 a couple of weeks ago specifically to read library books and epubs from other stores.(I got the Eat Pray Love edition and the cover is so cute!) I'm used to the Pearl display on my K3, and while reading on the Sony doesn't cause eyestrain, it's so much more pleasant to read on the K3. I'm just concerned about the glare.


The touchscreen is completely different, technologically. The touch recognition doesn't come from the screen (like the PRS-600), but sensors all around the screen. Infrared, I think. It does behave slightly differently to a normal touchscreen. I'm used to being able to tap with a fingernail on a touchscreen, but sometimes that's not possible because the sensors register my whole fingertip (and it's too wide to hit the teensy link I want). I have the 650. Glare-wise, it's probably _better_ than the 300, which was my previous reader.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

I checked out "Pillars of the Earth" from the library. There were 12 people in front of me with holds for the epub version, but the pdf version became available fairly quickly. I see no difference in the pdf than I saw with the epub book that I just finished. I know that sometimes with my Kindle, pdfs would not convert as well to Mobi as epubs would, but I don't see any difference in epubs and pdfs when reading on my Sony 350. What has been your experience with this? I am very pleased with how well the Sony 350 displays pdfs.


----------



## love2read

Gadgetgirl, how do you like your new Sony PRS-350 now that you've had it a week? Do you still love it just as much?

I think I need to change my screen name to one similar to yours. I went out this week and bought the Nook Color as well. I have been reading that in January Amazon will launch a web browser app so that means that I will be able to read my kindle books on the Nook Color. Plus they will be opening a Nook App store so that I will be able to do many more things on it. The screen is really nice and so far I'm not to bothered by the short battery life. 

I never thought I would say it but so far I like the Nook Color best then the Sony 350 and Kindle 3 tied for second. I never thought the day would come that I would consistently reach for another ereader instead of my Kindle. But I haven't picked up my kindle in a while.

I have 2 library books waiting. It's too bad that Amazon didn't open the Kindle for library borrowing. I think they are loosing a lot of business from people buying 2 ereaders so they can have the library feature. Unfortunately they have also lost my complete loyalty because I have now experience other ereaders and have falled in love with them, possibly even more than my kindle. it won't bother me to not upgrade when the next Kindle comes out. Especially if they will still be closed to library borrowing.

I sold my K1 now I have to get busy and sell the Nook Classic.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

love2read said:


> Gadgetgirl, how do you like your new Sony PRS-350 now that you've had it a week? Do you still love it just as much?
> 
> I think I need to change my screen name to one similar to yours. I went out this week and bought the Nook Color as well. I have been reading that in January Amazon will launch a web browser app so that means that I will be able to read my kindle books on the Nook Color. Plus they will be opening a Nook App store so that I will be able to do many more things on it. The screen is really nice and so far I'm not to bothered by the short battery life.
> 
> I never thought I would say it but so far I like the Nook Color best then the Sony 350 and Kindle 3 tied for second. I never thought the day would come that I would consistently reach for another ereader instead of my Kindle. But I haven't picked up my kindle in a while.
> 
> I have 2 library books waiting. It's too bad that Amazon didn't open the Kindle for library borrowing. I think they are loosing a lot of business from people buying 2 ereaders so they can have the library feature. Unfortunately they have also lost my complete loyalty because I have now experience other ereaders and have falled in love with them, possibly even more than my kindle. it won't bother me to not upgrade when the next Kindle comes out. Especially if they will still be closed to library borrowing.
> 
> I sold my K1 now I have to get busy and sell the Nook Classic.


I love my Sony 350.  I have read epub and pdf books on it. I am loving being able to check out library books. I really like the size of the 350. I also really like having the touch screen. I usually use the touch screen rather than the buttons to change pages. I like how easy it is to see a definition just by tapping the word. I also like the way that it reflows text on a pdf yet it also zooms if I prefer to do that rather than reflow. With the Kindle I would convert pdfs to Mobi, but sometimes still had to have the pdf on my kindle also for some books where the converted document didn't look quite right on some pages. I like that this touchscreen doesn't show fingerprints the way that my iPad and Android phone do. Right now I am reading on my Sony 350 during the day and my iPad (Bluefire reader)when I go to bed. I'm sure when I go back to my Kindle to read one of the many many books that I have on it that I will still love it, but right now I am very happy to use my Sony.

Congrats on the purchase of your Nook Color. Please post here on the forum about how you like it after you have had it for awhile. If I didn't already have my iPad I'm sure I would be seriously looking into getting one.


----------



## Meemo

love2read said:


> I have 2 library books waiting. It's too bad that Amazon didn't open the Kindle for library borrowing. I think they are loosing a lot of business from people buying 2 ereaders so they can have the library feature. Unfortunately they have also lost my complete loyalty because I have now experience other ereaders and have falled in love with them, possibly even more than my kindle. it won't bother me to not upgrade when the next Kindle comes out. Especially if they will still be closed to library borrowing.


As more libraries get on board with Overdrive (when they can afford it) it may become necessary for Amazon to allow library books - but the truth is if I only had my nook I'd almost never buy books - I'd be reading library books until there were none left I was interested in. Because yes, I'm cheap that way and honestly why buy the book if I can get it free? I have yet to spend a dime with B&N on eBooks, I've been picking up freebies from them since last July when they came out with the reader app for the iPhone, and of course there are the library books. I prefer my Kindle as a device, but I sure like getting library books.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Ok, I have my little Sony-350 and it's charging. I've actually had it for probably a week and a half and I haven't taken it out of it''s box until today. It's so cute (and TINY!) I got the pink breast cancer bundle for $149 and it came with the reader and a cover. I played with it for a few minutes reading the manual, but I probably won't get a chance to put a book on it until tomorrow. Just my initial first impression, but it blows the nook out of the water. I think I may enjoy reading library books on this one.


----------



## mlewis78

Luvmy4brats said:


> Ok, I have my little Sony-350 and it's charging. I've actually had it for probably a week and a half and I haven't taken it out of it''s box until today. It's so cute (and TINY!) I got the pink breast cancer bundle for $149 and it came with the reader and a cover. I played with it for a few minutes reading the manual, but I probably won't get a chance to put a book on it until tomorrow. Just my initial first impression, but it blows the nook out of the water. I think I may enjoy reading library books on this one.


Oh, good! I thought you wrote somewhere that you were getting one of these. Whenever you get a chance to use it, I'd be interested in your thoughts.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

Luvmy4brats said:


> Ok, I have my little Sony-350 and it's charging. I've actually had it for probably a week and a half and I haven't taken it out of it''s box until today. It's so cute (and TINY!) I got the pink breast cancer bundle for $149 and it came with the reader and a cover. I played with it for a few minutes reading the manual, but I probably won't get a chance to put a book on it until tomorrow. Just my initial first impression, but it blows the nook out of the water. I think I may enjoy reading library books on this one.


That is the one I got and I love it. It is so tiny and cute. I am glad that you are happy with yours too. Don't you love the way that the screen does not at all look like a touchscreen? When I read in bed now I use my Sony 350 and use the swipe motion so that it doesn't make a clicking noise when I turn pages.


----------



## luvmy4brats

gadgetgirl003 said:


> That is the one I got and I love it. It is so tiny and cute. I am glad that you are happy with yours too. Don't you love the way that the screen does not at all look like a touchscreen? When I read in bed now I use my Sony 350 and use the swipe motion so that it doesn't make a clicking noise when I turn pages.


It looks just like the K3 screen. nice and sharp. I seem to be pretty good at the swiping. I haven't accidentally highlighted anything yet. Page turns are pretty quick. Once I figured out how to get the Sony authorized for my library books, I was good to go. I'm glad I read through this thread and learned about the margin cut feature. That really helped! I'll post more after I've read one or two books on it. I'm finishing up my current read now and got notice yesterday that Unbroken was available to check out, so I'll be starting that probably tonight or tomorrow on the Sony.


----------



## love2read

Congratulations on your new Sony 350 touch!!! I can't believe you had it for a week and didn't open it. I would have never been able to hold off so long. I am loving mine as well. If you decide to add another cover, get the Sony lighted cover (pink of course).  The Sony hooks into it very securely and it is handy having the little light with me. A clip on light is OK but not very handy and is too big.

Sometime the Sony Store is a bit of a hassle. You can also add books on use Adobe Digital Editions. You would add them on the same way you did with the Nook. You can return library books from either the Sony Reader software or ADE.

I had the classic Nook for a few days and realized within the first hour or two that it wasn't the device for me. The Nook Color is much better than the Nook Classic. But the lightweight Sony Touch is what gets carried around away from the house.

I've been purchasing a few books from Smashwords or Christianbooks.com lately. I can find a good selection DRM-Free. I feel better knowing that I will likely be able to transfer those books to any other ereader that may come out in the years to come.

I have also started using my Sony to make a To Do list when I'm running errands. I like being able to do that right on the device.


----------



## luvmy4brats

This is the one I got (but it was on sale for $149), and it already comes with a pink cover. I might get the lighted one though. I didn't open it because I was knee deep in books on the Kindle. I knew if I opened it, I'd want to play with it.



My poor purse is getting heavier and heavier with all of my "toys" the iPad, Kindle, Sony, and iPhone... I should take a picture, I have gadgets of just about every size and nearly enough to keep all of the BRATs occupied! LOL!


----------



## Selcien

gadgetgirl003 said:


> Selcien,
> I'm glad to hear that your mom is enjoying her Kindle 3 so much. It sounds like you found the right fit for her. Hooray


It's the combination of a highly readable screen and TTS that did the trick as she much prefers to read while listening to the TTS than either read, or just listen. She's done a *lot* more reading than I have, and has finished the six book collection as a result. It's unbelievable.

Unfortunately, the nook color has begun to fade for me, at first it was because of a renewed interest in music (the message board I go to for music wasn't really Nook Color friendly, too many links I couldn't use on it, so I've had to use my PC), and now I've got a new toy, a MacBook Air (the cheapest one, 2010 model.) I've never had a Mac before and I have to say that I'm extremely impressed with it. I will still use the nook color for e-books but I can't imagine wanting to use it for anything else now. I've already cancelled the two magazine eSubscriptions I had with B&N and moved over to Zinio (the savings for just Science Illustrated alone is $20.93 a year).

And I'm glad to see that you're happy with the Sony Touch, makes me feel better about sending mine to my sister (haven't done it yet as I'm waiting until after the holidays).


----------



## Meemo

Luvmy4brats said:


> This is the one I got (but it was on sale for $149), and it already comes with a pink cover. I might get the lighted one though. I didn't open it because I was knee deep in books on the Kindle. I knew if I opened it, I'd want to play with it.
> 
> 
> 
> My poor purse is getting heavier and heavier with all of my "toys" the iPad, Kindle, Sony, and iPhone... I should take a picture, I have gadgets of just about every size and nearly enough to keep all of the BRATs occupied! LOL!


Cute - I still kinda miss my little pink Sony 300 - and if I could've put my B&N freebies on it I'd still have it. I have no problem with reading on my nook - it's all the other stuff where my K2 blows the nook out of the water. (Of course I'm comparing it to the K2 screen so I don't see much difference screenwise.) And since I'm addicted to library books & have a bunch of ePub freebies, I'll be a 2-reader gal for a while.

Oh, and if you can find a deal on a Sony lighted cover, snag it - they're great!


----------



## love2read

Meemo said:


> Cute - I still kinda miss my little pink Sony 300 - and if I could've put my B&N freebies on it I'd still have it. I have no problem with reading on my nook - it's all the other stuff where my K2 blows the nook out of the water. (Of course I'm comparing it to the K2 screen so I don't see much difference screenwise.) And since I'm addicted to library books & have a bunch of ePub freebies, I'll be a 2-reader gal for a while.
> 
> Oh, and if you can find a deal on a Sony lighted cover, snag it - they're great!


I think if you got your hands on a Sony 350 Touch screen for about a week you would be in love with the Sony too. But I can see how the Nook would be better since you can't transfer BN books to other devices. I got a bunch of gift cards from BN for Christmas and am wishing they were from Christianbooks.com or Smashwords or some other place so I'm not stuck only using the books on the Nook.

I still enjoy carrying the Sony outside the house because of the light weight.

Since a good number of books from Christianbooks.com are DRM free, I can convert them in Calibre and put the same book on my Kindle, Sony and Nook.


----------



## Someone Nameless

sigh...I've just now seen this thread and now I'm lusting after a Sony 350 and they are no longer on sale.


----------



## love2read

Borders often has sales on ereaders. Hopefully they will again soon. I don't think it will be as good a sale as there was during the holidays but anything would help. If I see something in the next few weeks I come back and post it.

Or you always check ebay and see if you can get a good deal on a new one.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I do like it. Especially for books that I need to look up lots of words. It creates a word log for each word you look up. I need the Kindle to do that. As much as I like the small size, I'm tempted to get the larger one. I think I'd use it more. Love the touch screen. It works great.  

I did find a way to make the 350 work in an Oberon small journal. I've dismantled the cover it came with , trimmed it down a bit and slid it into flaps on the Oberon. Looks almost like it was made for it. I already had the Oberon and have't been using it


----------



## mlewis78

Borders has it on their website as being $150 right now. Says it's in store only.

http://www.borders.com/online/store/MediaView_sonypocket


----------



## Someone Nameless

I'm having an ongoing battle with myself about the Sony 350 right now.  Heather and those of you that do have it, do you find that you enjoy reading on it more than you do your Kindle?


----------



## pidgeon92

I use my Sony 300 a _lot_. I put all of the ePubs I get from the library on it. However, I think once the 950 that I purchased from one of our members here arrives, the 300 is going to get ignored. I'm looking forward to the fewer page turns of the larger screen, and the touchscreen.

I still prefer to read on my Kindle, particularly because of the lighted cover.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I don't think I like it more than the Kindle, but I do enjoy it.


----------



## nomesque

Kindle Gracie said:


> I'm having an ongoing battle with myself about the Sony 350 right now. Heather and those of you that do have it, do you find that you enjoy reading on it more than you do your Kindle?


I don't have a Kindle, so I can't answer this question properly, BUT...

I was reading a paper book the other day, and right at the start, I got to the end of the page and swiped the page to turn it... *head-smack*

My point is, you _may_ find you have trouble going from touchscreen to non-touchscreen. It's certainly a feature that crept up on me, I thought it was rather silly at first and now I love it.  I'm thoroughly spoilt.


----------



## love2read

Kindle Gracie said:


> I'm having an ongoing battle with myself about the Sony 350 right now. Heather and those of you that do have it, do you find that you enjoy reading on it more than you do your Kindle?


I'm not sure if my answer will help but I have a Kindle 3, Sony 350 and a Nook Color. Out of the 3, I still like the screen of the Kindle 3 best and I love the lighted cover and the super long battery life. But I live in an area with one of the top ranked libraries for ebooks in the country so I use the Sony 350 more often when I leave the house because it is light weight and the Nook Color for reading at home. I'm not a fan of the Nook Classic but I know others love it like I do my Kindle.

With the Nook Color I can change the background color in the book I am reading. This makes a really big difference in not having an issue with glare from the LCD screen. I also really like switching the screen at night to either black with white letters or mocha with black letters. I don't need a separate light because of the back lit screen and I don't have a bright night-light on in the bedroom.

I have also become a huge fan of totally silent page turns with the Sony and Nook.

I do use my Kindle the most often near water (in the bathtub) because I can put it in a Ziplock bag and easily turn the pages. I can't turn the pages in the Nook in a Ziplock bag because it is 100% touchscreen. I also love the Osnova Bibles on the Kindle with the direct jump verse feature so I always take the Kindle to church. None of the other ereaders have these type of Bibles to be able to quickly look something up.

With the Sony I like being able to read library books, the touch screen, the word log feature, being able to write a to-do list if I want to stay organized outside of the house. One thing I would like is being able to change the font. But I've discovered that even with the Nook that I still can't always do that with a library book anyway. It must be something in the DRM or formatting that won't allow that.

If it have to narrow it down and have only one ereader I don't know for sure which one I would pick. They all have individual advantages the others don't have.

But 9 times out of 10 I'm finding I prefer the touch screen over the clarity of the Kindle screen.



nomesque said:


> I don't have a Kindle, so I can't answer this question properly, BUT...
> 
> I was reading a paper book the other day, and right at the start, I got to the end of the page and swiped the page to turn it... *head-smack*
> 
> My point is, you _may_ find you have trouble going from touchscreen to non-touchscreen. It's certainly a feature that crept up on me, I thought it was rather silly at first and now I love it.  I'm thoroughly spoilt.


I either try to push a button or do a page swipe on a paper book but I end up laughing at myself and find that I can't wait to get back to an electronic device for reading. My desire to read a DTB is pretty much gone. But I don't have a problem going from a touchscreen to a non-touch screen device. I am also a big fan of being able to change font size so it doesn't matter which device it is since they can all do that.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I pulled the trigger on a Sony 350 today.  I'm anxious for it to ship.  I can't wait to try it out.


----------



## KindleGirl

Kindle Gracie said:


> I pulled the trigger on a Sony 350 today. I'm anxious for it to ship. I can't wait to try it out.


Did you find a good sale somewhere?


----------



## Someone Nameless

I got this one.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00451S9IA/ref=oss_product


----------



## KindleGirl

I'm looking at that one too. Just trying to decide if I should really do it. I just got an ipad for Christmas and was excited about reading library books on it. I just finished my first library book and although it was ok reading, I sure did miss e-ink and the k3. Couldn't wait to get the book done. I have a nook classic but have never really liked it and therefore read very little on it. Wondering if I should try the Sony and sell the nook. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Kindle Gracie said:


> I got this one.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00451S9IA/ref=oss_product


That's the one I got.. Looks like the price is back down to $149.99 again too.. (it goes up to $179.99 quite often)


----------



## Meemo

Luvmy4brats said:


> That's the one I got.. Looks like the price is back down to $149.99 again too.. (it goes up to $179.99 quite often)


Wish Sony's could read B&N books - I'd be all over that & selling my nook. I liked my Sony 300 a lot better than the nook. Heck, maybe I should plan to read my B&N books on DH's iPad, which'll probably be my iPad once the new ones come out....


----------



## KindleGirl

Luvmy4brats said:


> That's the one I got.. Looks like the price is back down to $149.99 again too.. (it goes up to $179.99 quite often)


Great, just what I needed....that shove that pushes me over the edge! My hubby will never understand why I need it in addition to the K3 and iPad.

Does the screen seem a lot smaller than the k3? I haven't seen one in person that I've paid attention to and that was the only thing I was concerned about.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I've been watching them and they were all around $179. I found another one that was $149 and didn't buy it then the price jumped up to $179 there. When I saw it go back down at Amazon, I jumped on it.

You have a few more hours to buy the deal of the day at Living Social - $20 Amazon Gift Card for $10. That would take $10 off the $149. 

http://livingsocial.com/deals/21336-20-amazon-com-gift-card/...

edited to fix the link


----------



## KindleGirl

Kindle Gracie said:


> I've been watching them and they were all around $179. I found another one that was $149 and didn't buy it then the price jumped up to $179 there. When I saw it go back down at Amazon, I jumped on it.
> 
> You have a few more hours to buy the deal of the day at Living Social - $20 Amazon Gift Card for $10. That would take $10 off the $149.
> 
> http://livingsocial.com/deals/21336-20-amazon-com-gift-card/...
> 
> edited to fix the link


Yep, I already bought the deal of the day earlier this afternoon, and did think about applying it tomorrow. Hopefully the price will stay low until I can buy it! I'm thinking I gotta have it.


----------



## KindleGirl

Guess I don't have to worry about it now...there were 6 of the 350's for $149 one minute, then the next minute they were gone. There had been 7 since last night so I thought I had time to wait on my amazon gift card from living social, but i'm too late. Oh well, maybe it's a sign I should just keep my nook.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Here you go:
http://www.datavis.com/cgi-bin/product.cgi?prrfnbr=557890&site=GOGL


----------



## KindleGirl

Woot...thanks so much! I didn't think to look for their website.


----------



## KindleGirl

Luvmy4brats said:


> I did find a way to make the 350 work in an Oberon small journal. I've dismantled the cover it came with , trimmed it down a bit and slid it into flaps on the Oberon. Looks almost like it was made for it. I already had the Oberon and have't been using it


Luv....would you mind taking a picture of how you made this work? I'd be interested in doing that myself but I'd like to see how it comes out before I attempt it.


----------



## Someone Nameless

and does this mean you ordered one?    Mine is supposed to be delivered on Monday.  Can't wait to check it out.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

KindleGirl said:


> Luv....would you mind taking a picture of how you made this work? I'd be interested in doing that myself but I'd like to see how it comes out before I attempt it.


Heather, 
I second that request. 
Kindle Girl,
Did you order one? HOw do you like it?


Kindle Gracie said:


> Mine is supposed to be delivered on Monday. Can't wait to check it out.


Kindle Gracie,
I think I am as excited about yours being delivered as you are! I can't wait to see how you like it.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Gadgetgirl, I need to decide on my first book to read on the Sony.  What book did you read first on yours?


----------



## Meemo

KindleGirl said:


> Luv....would you mind taking a picture of how you made this work? I'd be interested in doing that myself but I'd like to see how it comes out before I attempt it.


I used self-adhesive industrial velcro to adapt a K1 cover for my nook - you could probably do the same with an Oberon journal & the 350. It's VERY secure in there.


----------



## KindleGirl

No, I haven't ordered mine yet. I was all ready to hit the button and then for some reason I looked at the 650. It's more the size of the K3 so now I'm trying to decide between the 2. I'm wondering if in the long run I will want the bigger screen. It's considerably more money so I just don't know what to do.

Those of you who have the 350 already: do you notice that the screen is a lot smaller than the kindle? When I saw it at Best Buy yesterday that was my only concern.


----------



## KindleGirl

Meemo said:


> I used self-adhesive industrial velcro to adapt a K1 cover for my nook - you could probably do the same with an Oberon journal & the 350. It's VERY secure in there.


I was thinking that would probably work. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Someone Nameless

KindleGirl said:


> No, I haven't ordered mine yet. I was all ready to hit the button and then for some reason I looked at the 650. It's more the size of the K3 so now I'm trying to decide between the 2. I'm wondering if in the long run I will want the bigger screen. It's considerably more money so I just don't know what to do.
> 
> Those of you who have the 350 already: do you notice that the screen is a lot smaller than the kindle? When I saw it at Best Buy yesterday that was my only concern.


If you are wanting something similar to the K3, then the 650 might be the one for you, although I wouldn't pay that price. I'd just get a K3 instead because it has more features, just not a touch screen.

I have a K3 wifi already and don't plan to replace it with the Sony. I'll use the K3 at home. The 350 appealed to me because of the size. It's more portable for my purse but larger than trying to read on a phone or an iTouch.

Here's a video comparing the two.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cs1BDlnvP_Y


----------



## KindleGirl

I already have a K3 also so I'm not looking for anything to replace my beloved K3, just looking for something for library books. Guess that means I should go with the cheapest I can find since I won't be using it all of the time. 

Those earlier deals are now gone again so I'll have time to think it all over before I make a move. For those that have just ordered the bundles, let us know how you like it when you receive them!


----------



## mlewis78

Borders still has the PRS-350 for $150 in-store only:

http://www.borders.com/online/store/MediaView_sonypocket


----------



## KindleGirl

mlewis78 said:


> Borders still has the PRS-350 for $150 in-store only:
> 
> http://www.borders.com/online/store/MediaView_sonypocket


Yeah, I've been watching that and am calling my store today as soon as they open to see if they still have them in stock.


----------



## jamshill

you should buy it... it is the best offer! I have one and I am pleased.


----------



## KindleGirl

Just called Borders and the employee went to look and came back and said they were in stock and they were $179...I told him about the website and he put me on hold to call his manager. Came back and said they knew nothing about it but were sorry, maybe they'd be on sale next week. Then I nicely said they better check their website. He said they may have more info later and to call back. Notta....I found one on Data Vision's website for $146.99 so that's the route I finally went. Not going to mess with them again...if they don't even know what their website says I'm not going to go in and argue with them. I saved a few bucks this way anyhow. Hopefully I will love it when it gets here....well, my first love is my K3 but hopefully it will be a close 2nd.


----------



## KindleGirl

The 350's are $129.99 at Best Buy this week if anyone else is interested. I'm canceling my order from yesterday and going to get mine at Best Buy.


----------



## drenee

KindleGirl said:


> I already have a K3 also so I'm not looking for anything to replace my beloved K3, just looking for something for library books. Guess that means I should go with the cheapest I can find since I won't be using it all of the time.


I use my Sony a whole lot more than I thought I would. So far this month I have not read one book on my Kindle. 
deb


----------



## Meemo

drenee said:


> I use my Sony a whole lot more than I thought I would. So far this month I have not read one book on my Kindle.
> deb


I try to switch back & forth between my K2 and my nook (I did the same with my Sony 300), but with the library feature I read more on the nook than I'd thought I would. My last two books were borrowed books I read on my K2.


----------



## KindleGirl

I picked up my Sony today at BB and came home to charge it. I used the kindle wall plug and hooked that onto the cord that came with the Sony to charge it instead of charging it with the computer. How can I tell when it is done charging? I don't see any indicators letting me know when it's done. I unplugged it after a while and it looks fully charged, but it didn't show me anything while it was charging. I assume it's ok to wall charge it instead of computer charging?


----------



## drenee

I wall charge mine.  Mine (600) has a light on the top that goes from red to green.
deb


----------



## love2read

The 350 have the light on the top that goes from red to green also. I use my Kindle wall plug for it too. I am very surprised how little I'm reading my Kindle now that I have the 350 and the Nook Color. 

The sad thing is if Amazon came out with something new soon I wouldn't want to get it if it still isn't open to library borrowing. I'm loving borrowing books and saving some money.

I don't like to read on many devices that are back lit but the Nook Color is different. Since I can change the background screen to different colors, I'm really loving having it for reading.

I just gave my K3 to a friend to borrow for a few weeks. I guess I'll find out how much I miss it.


----------



## mlewis78

The Sony prs-350 is also available for $130 from Amazon but not with prime, since it comes from J&R. (Both colors, pink and silver.)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B003Z95Q34/ref=dp_olp_new_mbc?ie=UTF8&qid=1295834171&sr=8-2&condition=new

Here it is on J&R's website -- price effective through 2/12:

http://www.jr.com/sony/pe/SON_PRS350PC/


----------



## Meemo

love2read said:


> The 350 have the light on the top that goes from red to green also. I use my Kindle wall plug for it too. I am very surprised how little I'm reading my Kindle now that I have the 350 and the Nook Color.
> 
> The sad thing is if Amazon came out with something new soon I wouldn't want to get it if it still isn't open to library borrowing. I'm loving borrowing books and saving some money.


And that's why I think Amazon has the better long-term business model with not having library access. I still haven't paid for a book from B&N, but I've read a lot of library books on my nook. IF the business model is to make the bulk of the money on eBooks, not readers, then Amazon's got the better model and will probably be in the eBook/eReader business longer. I've got plenty of unread books on my Kindle, and I when my K2 kicks the bucket I'll get another one. But I do love having a second reader for library access.


----------



## love2read

I can see how Amazon is making more money because they don't allow library borrowing. I think if my K3 broke I would probably purchase another one. I have too much invested in Amazon to not have an ereader for those books. But if Amazon were to upgrade to a new model, even with color e-ink soon, I would probably not get it as long as my K3 is working as well as it currently is. 

But now that I am enjoying having the library feature, if my Nook Color or Sony 350 broke I would want to replace it so that I have at least one ereader with a more open format.


----------



## Someone Nameless

My Sony350 arrived today and I'm waiting on it to charge so that I can check it all out.


----------



## mlewis78

Kindle Gracie said:


> My Sony350 arrived today and I'm waiting on it to charge so that I can check it all out.


Congrats! Hope you like and enjoy your new Sony.


----------



## drenee

Did you get pink?


----------



## Someone Nameless

Yes, I got the Breast Cancer bundle.


----------



## drenee

Oh my gosh.  I want that. Which is completely crazy. 
What size screen does it have?  
deb


----------



## Someone Nameless

5" but it is a lot smaller than the K3 because it's touch screen and no keyboard.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

Congrats!!! Have you started reading on it yet? How do you like the touch screen? It is nice isn't it?


----------



## Someone Nameless

I've read a few pages.  It's so cool!  I think this little thing is going to do exactly what I was wanting it to do.  I'm so glad I bit the bullet and ordered.  It will be perfect for a purse without adding weight!  I'm LOVING the touch screen!


----------



## Meemo

love2read said:


> I can see how Amazon is making more money because they don't allow library borrowing. I think if my K3 broke I would probably purchase another one. I have too much invested in Amazon to not have an ereader for those books. But if Amazon were to upgrade to a new model, even with color e-ink soon, I would probably not get it as long as my K3 is working as well as it currently is.
> 
> But now that I am enjoying having the library feature, if my Nook Color or Sony 350 broke I would want to replace it so that I have at least one ereader with a more open format.


I kind of look at it as the best of both worlds - nook gives me the most access to ePubs and library books (which yes, has become huge for me since I found out I didn't have to depend on a local library to access Overdrive), Kindle gives me access to the best bookstore - and I still think my K2 is a superior device to the nook. And I'm still happy with my K2 so I get where you're coming from there.


----------



## Meemo

drenee said:


> Oh my gosh. I want that. Which is completely crazy.
> What size screen does it have?
> deb


Deb, I do too. I love that package, and I still kinda miss my pink Sony 300. It's bad enough that I couldn't resist a new m-edge Go cover for $16 for my K2 since they're on sale. If I tried to justify buying a Sony 350 to my husband, I think he'd be looking for an eReader rehab program to send me to...


----------



## StaceyHH

You guys are a BAD influence. I just caved and bought the pink Sony 350. The library book thing was driving me crazy. I hate reading them on my computer, and my cellphone screen is just too awful for books. I bought direct from the Sony Store, who is running the same special as Best Buy.


----------



## drenee

My 600 has a 6" screen. The 350 has a 5" screen. I keep telling myself I do not want a smaller screen. Even if it is pink.  
deb


----------



## pomtroll

*Almost ready to buy. On the sony prs350 pocket can you turn pages by swiping the screen? Most demos show using the buttons. I like the swipe page turn on my Nook & prefer it to my Kindle button page turn.*


----------



## KindleGirl

Yes, you can swipe to turn the pages on the prs-350.


----------



## Boston

So glad to see that people are seeing the benefits of both the Sony and the Kindle  

Sony's primary business is electronics.  Amazon's is selling books.  Hence the difference business model.
B&N is clearly casting a wider net and take market share from both.
Borders missed out and is just trying to stay in the game (imo)

Personally, I love the Sony book readers for their form factor.  
I didn't think anything would replace my Kindle and bought a used PRS-505 just for library books.  
Much to my surprise, it quickly became my primary reader.  More so after publisher's pricing went into effect which took away a major competitive advantage for Amazon. 
I now have a PRS-650 (in additional to my original Kindle).  My son upgraded to the 350.  

I don't need wireless for my dedicated ebook reader.  But I prefer devices that excel at the functions I use over those that do everything mediocre.
When it comes to portability and reading experience, I prefer my Sony hands down. 

After seeing my friend's K3s,  I came close to upgrading until the latest Sony's came out.  The Sony would remain my primary reader and thus the one I would upgrade.  

On the other hand, the Kindle is much better from my non-technical mother...and I use mine to buy books that I want to share with her.


----------



## pidgeon92

.... and the problem with having so many ebook readers is you forget how to use them.

I was so mad last night at my Sony 950, I kept pressing down on words, trying to look them up in the dictionary, and nothing would happen. It finally dawned on me that unlike the iPad, you have to _double-click_ the word for the dictionary to come up.


----------



## luvmy4brats

pidgeon92 said:


> .... and the problem with having so many ebook readers is you forget how to use them.
> 
> I was so mad last night at my Sony 950, I kept pressing down on words, trying to look them up in the dictionary, and nothing would happen. It finally dawned on me that unlike the iPad, you have to _double-click_ the word for the dictionary to come up.


How are you liking the 950. I've been meaning to ask...


----------



## pidgeon92

I like the 950 very much. I really like the larger screen.... I haven't tried it with a PDF yet, but I'm looking for one from the library right now so I can see if it's easier to read than on my 300.

I also like the double-click on the word to open the dictionary (once I remembered how). Much quicker than having to use the directional pad on the Kindle. I much, much prefer it to my nook, and will use it for all of the non-B&N ePubs I have purchased.

I am using the Sony cover that I got with it, and while it's not my favorite, it does the job, particular in holding up the book light when I need it.

I am also very fond of the skin I chose:


----------



## Someone Nameless

I love the skin!  It looks great.  I think your cover looks a lot nicer than the cover that came with the pink Breast Cancer bundle.  It leaves a lot to be desired.  I don't like that you can't fold it all the way back.  I'd like to get a better cover but Oberon doesn't offer a cover for the 350 and selection is limited.

Has anyone seen a nice cover for the 350?


----------



## pidgeon92

I picked that skin as it reminded me of one of the best books I read last year:



... which, sadly, is no longer available for the Kindle.


----------



## pomtroll

*I'm waiting for my cover for my 350. I can't say I like what Sony offers, but there really is nothing out there. At least not that I've found. I wish m-edge had one for the 350. They just have one for the 300.

So far I really like reading with the 350. Of my 3 devices I like it the most for reading. BUT I will admit shopping with Kindle & Nook is a whole lot easier. I debated about the PRS -950, but with two other devices really couldn't justify paying that kind of money.*


----------



## Someone Nameless

Does the skin pretty well cover up the entire Sony?  Does it wrap around the rolled edge?  Is it two pieces or one?


----------



## pidgeon92

Kindle Gracie said:


> Does the skin pretty well cover up the entire Sony? Does it wrap around the rolled edge? Is it two pieces or one?


It is one piece that wraps around the left edge. It covers everything but the top, right and left sides of the unit, and does not cover the bar code on the back.


----------



## KindleGirl

Kindle Gracie said:


> I love the skin! It looks great. I think your cover looks a lot nicer than the cover that came with the pink Breast Cancer bundle. It leaves a lot to be desired. I don't like that you can't fold it all the way back. I'd like to get a better cover but Oberon doesn't offer a cover for the 350 and selection is limited.
> 
> Has anyone seen a nice cover for the 350?


I wasn't happy with the cover choices either for the 350. I have an Oberon small journal cover arriving today that I am going to use for my 350, attaching it with velcro. I love the Oberons and there just isn't anything else out there to choose from. I will let you know how it is when it arrives and post some pics later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## StaceyHH

KindleGirl said:


> I wasn't happy with the cover choices either for the 350. I have an Oberon small journal cover arriving today that I am going to use for my 350, attaching it with velcro. I love the Oberons and there just isn't anything else out there to choose from. I will let you know how it is when it arrives and post some pics later tonight or tomorrow.


!!! Looking forward to the pics. Seems like that could be an ideal solution!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I'm also looking forward to seeing the pics of the Sony in the Oberon journal.


----------



## KindleGirl

Ok, here are my pics of the small Oberon journal with the 350. Glad mine arrived yesterday. With blizzard warnings today I would've hated to see it sitting at the post office instead of my house! 



























I really like it so far. I used the industrial strength velcro in several places to hold it in the cover. It's not going anywhere with that stuff! As you can see from the last picture, the spine is a little more rounded than it needs to be but that's because it was made to hold the hard cover journal books. I worked with it a little bit last night to flatten it and even set the journal book on top of it to help flatten it. It is better but still needs a little more work. Since the design goes all the way around the cover it is a little more stiff than some of the other covers. I'm sure as it softens up with time it will be oerfect, but for now this is still my favorite choice for a cover. It's beautiful and functional.


----------



## Someone Nameless

That looks great!  That's what I'm going to do.  

How hard was the one piece skin to put on?  I think I'm going to get one.  Mine is the pink and I'm not really a 'pink' person but the price was right at the time.

I'd love suggestions for a skin too.  The pink around the edges will still show so it needs a little pink in it.


----------



## StaceyHH

KindleGirl said:


> Ok, here are my pics of the small Oberon journal with the 350. Glad mine arrived yesterday. With blizzard warnings today I would've hated to see it sitting at the post office instead of my house!


Me Likey Dat! Okay, I'm going to pop over to Powell's and see if they have one in stock today. If not, I might have to order one Toot Sweet.


----------



## pomtroll

*Definitely more attractive than the Sony cover. *


----------



## KindleGirl

Kindle Gracie said:


> That looks great! That's what I'm going to do.
> 
> How hard was the one piece skin to put on? I think I'm going to get one. Mine is the pink and I'm not really a 'pink' person but the price was right at the time.
> 
> I'd love suggestions for a skin too. The pink around the edges will still show so it needs a little pink in it.


Oh my gosh, the one piece skin was super easy to put on! Easier than the kindle skins, by far. You only have the buttons at the bottom to line up really....instead of the keyboard on the kindle. I thought it may take me a while, but I literally had it on in a minute or two.

When I was looking at buying the pink Sony I looked at skins to go with it also. I didn't find a 
lot that I really liked, but I didn't exactly know what shade of pink the Sony so I was going to wait til I got it. Then I decided to go with the silver instead because it was easier to match. I'll see if I can find my list of possible skin matches....


----------



## mlewis78

I like the way your Sony looks in the small journal.  I've been hesitating to buy the Oberon small journal for mine because it will make the whole thing larger than it is now (I have the Sony pink cover), but I want a leather cover.  Your photo is moving me closer to considering purchase of one.

My Sony is pink.  The black would look great with it, but I already have the black rose cover for my K3.  I have doubts about how the pink Sony would look in a wine cover (but I love wine leather!).  Anyone have opinions on which Oberon colors would look good with the pink Sony, besides black?  If I buy the hummingbird, I'd only have purple, red or sky blue to choose from.  I know I don't want a red cover with my pink Sony.

I would like to hear some suggestions.  Thanks.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I think a chocolate cover would look nice with the pink.  Mine is pink too and I'm considering a skin for it to make it less pink, then I will be able to use a saddle cover as well.


----------



## KindleGirl

mlewis78 said:


> I like the way your Sony looks in the small journal. I've been hesitating to buy the Oberon small journal for mine because it will make the whole thing larger than it is now (I have the Sony pink cover), but I want a leather cover. Your photo is moving me closer to considering purchase of one.


Yeah, it does add some size to the 350. I think I will be fine with that because I am used to my K3 in it's Oberon cover. I just got my 350 and I didn't get a Sony cover with it, so I didn't get used to it's smaller size. I can understand your dilemma if you got used to the smaller size and now would be adding some size to it. The Oberon isn't a perfect fit, but it's the closest we can probably get right now if we want a leather cover. There just aren't any chocies out there and I was really surprised by that.


----------



## StaceyHH

I got mine, and I LOVE the small size, so I've decided to go with a slipcase. I've asked an etsy seller to adapt her leather kindle slipcase for the pocket reader. I'll post the link if it all works out.


----------



## Meemo

I love the idea of the pink & chocolate - love pink & brown together. I just picked a random small journal that's available in the chocolate.















And a wine:









I've got to stop buying covers...so I'm resorting to helping others. I'm such an altruist at heart...


----------



## mlewis78

The small journals have a pretty good selection in wine color.  I may end up buying one of those and putting a decalgirl skin on my pink Sony.  But I love the pink and haven't tired of it.  The decalgirl skin choices aren't very big for the Sony.  I was looking for one of the Daniella Folletto designs but none of them are available for the Sony.  Well, I could ask them to make one.


----------



## mlewis78

The wine and sony pink don't really clash.  I've been holding the Sony up to the computer on the Oberon pages.


----------



## mlewis78

Last night I ordered the Oberon wine tree of life small journal last night. I'll wait and see how my Sony looks in it before I decide whether to put a skin on it.


----------



## KindleGirl

Let us know how you like it when it arrives!


----------



## mlewis78

mlewis78 said:


> Last night I ordered the Oberon wine tree of life small journal last night. I'll wait and see how my Sony looks in it before I decide whether to put a skin on it.


Received this today.   I'll take pictures -- probably tomorrow. I haven't put the velcro in yet, but the Sony cover w/o light (PRS-350) does fit into it. It folds back, but I think it will do it better when I have the reader fastened into the Oberon cover by itself with velcro.


----------



## mlewis78

I just put velcro square on my Sony and the Oberon small journal. the first picture shows the Oberon with the Sony cover inside of it (before I put the velcro on):









With vecro on:































This is not a perfect fit, but I think I'll like it. It's floppier compared with the Oberons made for Kindle (and Nook). There is a gap in there when I look at it from below, but the extra material going beyond the borders of the Sony may help protect it.


----------



## mlewis78

As much as I like this, if Oberon would make covers for Sony, I'd buy one.


----------



## pomtroll

*I would too. Hmmm maybe we should write & ask for them?*


----------



## Someone Nameless

I would three.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

Add me to the list also.


----------



## Boston

Just curious...don't the Oberon's make it bulkier to carry?  

A big reason that my Sony (first the 505 and then the 650) became my primary reader was because I loved how it fit in any of my bags unnoticed.  I personally love the Sony lighted cover because the light doesn't add much bulk (and I prefer a cover with a built in light).  

Don't get me wrong, I love the Oberon craftsmanship and in fact, use an Oberon organizer for work.


----------



## mlewis78

That's what I thought, but I really wanted a leather cover and no one makes one for the Sony.  It's still smaller and lighter than my kindle, whether I use the Oberon or the Sony cover.  I asked Oberon a number of times on Facebook if they'd make covers for Sony, but they don't expect it to be worth their while.  

Haven't really tested my new cover, since I've only read on my kindle since I put it this cover on.


----------



## KindleGirl

I would buy one also. You'd think that the Sony would be popular enough to sell covers for it, but apparently not. There aren't any choices out there, so Oberon isn't the only company that feels it's not worth it to make the covers. Hmmm...guess my small journal cover will have to do the job.


----------



## drenee

I have a nice canvas Medge cover for my Sony. Very utilitarian. Functional. Nothing to write home about, but I like it. 
deb


----------



## mlewis78

M-Edge and Oberon made some covers for previous Sony readers but not for the current models.  I have an M-Edge made for the earlier Sony 300 and use it for my Bookeen Cybook Opus with velcro.  I could use that one for my Sony 350, but it has corners that don't fit any of my ereaders.


----------



## pomtroll

*I sent an inquiry to M-Edge about their covers for the Sony. We'll see if they answer.*


----------



## KindleGirl

I finally finished my long book on my K3 yesterday and was able to start a library book on my new Sony 350.  It was very easy to get the library book onto it and very nice reading. I wish the screen were a little bit bigger, but still very nice. I had a nook that I recently sold so I could get the Sony and I must say, hands down, that this Sony is much better! Love the small size and love not having that color screen at the bottom that was as distracting as ever. Glad to know I made the right choice.


----------



## Meemo

KindleGirl said:


> I finally finished my long book on my K3 yesterday and was able to start a library book on my new Sony 350. It was very easy to get the library book onto it and very nice reading. I wish the screen were a little bit bigger, but still very nice. I had a nook that I recently sold so I could get the Sony and I must say, hands down, that this Sony is much better! Love the small size and love not having that color screen at the bottom that was as distracting as ever. Glad to know I made the right choice.


You know, now that I've got the Literati I'm seriously considering selling my nook as well. I'll wait a bit to make sure the Literati doesn't up & die on me but it's so nice for reading in bed, and for books that are picture-heavy. When I took a good look, I only have 18 that are nookbooks that aren't duplicated in my Kindle archives (because they were free both places). I could read those on DH's iPad (which may soon be my iPad) - and some of them I probably won't ever read anyway, I just got them because they were free. And honestly the Literati has a lot of advantages over the nook anyway, not the least of which is being easier to use!


----------

